# Telekom: DSL-Drosslung für alle Kunden bis 2018 bestätigt



## MaxFalkenstern (2. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Telekom: DSL-Drosslung für alle Kunden bis 2018 bestätigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Telekom: DSL-Drosslung für alle Kunden bis 2018 bestätigt


----------



## Oximoron12345 (2. Mai 2013)

Dann mus man wohl bald wieder auf Retail spiele zurück greifen, statt günstig online zu kaufen...

Gab n cooles bundle bei GmG:

Max Payne 3 + Season Pass und LA Noire Complete für zus. 20€

Downloadvolumen etwa 45GB

Dann wär mit nem bisl surfen und online zocken nach n paar Tagen die Leitung dicht..SUPER!!


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Dann mus man wohl bald wieder auf Retail spiele zurück greifen, statt günstig online zu kaufen...
> 
> Gab n cooles bundle bei GmG:
> 
> ...


 Also mit VDSL50 hast du dann immer noch 155GB Volumen übrig ... 
In wieweit man jetzt die eine Aussage von einem Sprecher für bare Münze nehmen kann, wo er meinte, dann zahlt der Kunde eben ein paar EUR und hat keine Drosselung mehr, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Fakt ist doch aber, dass es die Möglichkeit geben wird sich eben "freizukaufen". 

Scheinbar vergessen das einige Leute hier im Forum ...


----------



## Seebaer (2. Mai 2013)

Der Vorteil von der Drosselung: Cloud Adee, Onlinezwangspiele Adee, permanente Facebookonlinesucht Adee. Multiplayerspiele Adee, Steam eingeschränkt, Massendownload von Filmen Adee. Eigentlich nur menschliche Vorteile gegenüber dem Internetmassenwahn. Vielleicht kommen dann wieder Spiele: DVD einlegen, installieren und online Freischalten. Keine Internetzwangsdiktatur. Und wer die braucht soll zahlen....!!!!


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar vergessen das einige Leute hier im Forum ...


 
Naja, das Problem ist halt, das viele, leider nicht nur hier, nur die Überschrift lesen und dann antworten ohne sich weiter mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen oder darüber nachzudenken

Wie die Kasper die bei Raumfahrtmissionen was von Geldverschwendung fasseln in anbetracht von so Geldgräbern wie in Stuttgart und Berlin


----------



## r1pperx (2. Mai 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von der Drosselung: Cloud Adee, Onlinezwangspiele Adee, permanente Facebookonlinesucht Adee. Multiplayerspiele Adee, Steam eingeschränkt, Massendownload von Filmen Adee. Eigentlich nur menschliche Vorteile gegenüber dem Internetmassenwahn. Vielleicht kommen dann wieder Spiele: DVD einlegen, installieren und online Freischalten. Keine Internetzwangsdiktatur. Und wer die braucht soll zahlen....!!!!


 
in anbetracht der tatsache dass 99% der (guten) spiele aus deutschland kommen stellt das natürlich gar kein problem dar.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (2. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch aber, dass es die Möglichkeit geben wird sich eben "freizukaufen".
> 
> Scheinbar vergessen das einige Leute hier im Forum ...




 Genau...ich kaufe mich dann "frei" für Betrag XYZ. Man kann zwar nur mutmaßen wie hoch dieser dann sein wird, aber im Endeffekt frisst er dann doch das Volumen, welches man beim kauf von günstigen Online Keys spart. Also kann man eher wieder auf Retail umsteigen und die Entwickler und Co,. mit der Kohle vollpumpen, statt das gesparte Geld der Telekom in den Rachen zu werfen um die Leitung wieder "frei" zu bekommen..


----------



## Sakurai (2. Mai 2013)

Herrlich, ich bin echt gespannt wie das weiter geht. Das ist btw auch ganz nett: Internet-Kontrolle: Jeder Haushalt muss Modem der Deutschen Telekom kaufen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Seebaer (2. Mai 2013)

Sorry, kann im Moment nicht Antworten. Hänge wegen dieser Diktatur die nächsten 2 Stunden vor der Toilettenschüssel zwecks Kotzen.


----------



## Dosentier (2. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich hatte eigentlich vor, da ich im August umziehe, zur Telekom zu wechseln aber das scheint sich sowohl erledigt zu haben.
Was mich da viel mehr interessieren würde ist, in wie weit die anderen Anbieter, die eben auch die Leitungen der Telekom angemietet haben, da mit ziehen werden oder müssen.

Die einzige Alternative die mir sonst noch einfällt, wäre Unity Media, nur leider gibt es eben nicht in jedem Haushalt einen Kabelanschluss.

Wobei die Frage sich dann auch stellt, ob Unity Media und Konsorten dann nicht auch mit auf den Zug springen.

Aber andererseits verstehe ich auch nicht, warum die gesamt Preise nicht einfach erhöht werden, ich sage mal um 10€ im Monat.
Das sollte doch die Zusatzkosten der Betreiber decken.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Genau...ich kaufe mich dann "frei" für Betrag XYZ. Man kann zwar nur mutmaßen wie hoch dieser dann sein wird, aber im Endeffekt frisst er dann doch das Volumen, welches man beim kauf von günstigen Online Keys spart. Also kann man eher wieder auf Retail umsteigen und die Entwickler und Co,. mit der Kohle vollpumpen, statt das gesparte Geld der Telekom in den Rachen zu werfen um die Leitung wieder "frei" zu bekommen..


 ... ja, und? 

Ich versteh jetzt das eigentliche Problem nicht? Du bist doch ein mündiger Bürger der entscheiden kann, was er macht. Telekom drosselt? Dann wechselst du eben den Anbieter. Es gibt keinen anderen Anbieter in deinem Dorf? Dann zahlst du eben den Aufpreis für eine ungedrosselte Leitung bzw. Aufpreis für mehr inkl. Volumen.

Das ist auch keine Option? Gut, dann kaufst du dir eben nur noch Retailspiele und lädst lediglich die Updates.

Auch nicht passend für deinen Geschmack? Wie wäre es dann mit Konsolenspiele? Die akt. Generation hat jedenfalls alle Daten auf der Disc und ich kenne keinen Fall, wo man bei einem 360 Spiel (!) ein Day 0 Patch brauchte. Bei PC Spielen gibts schon ein paar Beispiele.

Übrigens, soll ich jetzt weinen wg. den "günstigen Online Keys"? Keine Arme keine Kekse ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2013)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Herrlich, ich bin echt gespannt wie das weiter geht. Das ist btw auch ganz nett: Internet-Kontrolle: Jeder Haushalt muss Modem der Deutschen Telekom kaufen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


 Kaufen ? Optional geht auch mieten. So mache ich es seit letzten August. Habs nicht eingesehen, solch ein Ding zu kaufen. Bei ner monatlichen Miete von 3 Euronen kann im Falle eines Defekts wieder ein neues Modem zugestellt werden.

Wer bin ich dass ich ersthaft ein Modem kaufe...


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer bin ich dass ich ersthaft ein Modem kaufe...


 Firmenkunde? 

Privat hab ich das Modem aber auch gemietet, jetzt sind die ersten zwei Jahre rum und der monatliche Betrag wurde etwas gesenkt. Ich hatte es damals mal ausgerechnet, wann genau der 'break-even-point' erreicht ist. Ich glaub das waren einige Jahre ... 

Allerdings hab ich extra das hochwertigere VDSL Modem genommen und dann "gefritzt", d.h. die AVM Firmware installiert und seitdem denkt der Router, er sei eine Fritz!box.


----------



## Seebaer (2. Mai 2013)

@ Rabowke
Schon mal etwas vom Onlinezwang kommender Konsolen gehört?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> @ Rabowke
> Schon mal etwas vom Onlinezwang kommender Konsolen gehört?


 ... echt?

Hast du auch eine verlässliche Quelle? Auf "rumors in da interwebz" geb ich nämlich nichts. D.h. ich hab weder bei der PS4 was gelesen oder gehört, noch bei der neuen MS Konsole irgendwas mit Substanz gelesen.

Aber selbst Onlinezwang hat erstmal nichts, aber auch garnichts mit deinem Volumen zutun.


----------



## Turican76 (2. Mai 2013)

lächerlich

Deutschland hat im Vergleich mit anderen Ländern das langsamste Netz und dass wollen sie auch noch drosseln,obwohl man in Zukunft  immer dickere Leitungen brauch.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> lächerlich
> 
> Deutschland hat im Vergleich mit anderen Ländern das langsamste Netz und dass wollen sie auch noch drosseln,obwohl man in Zukunft  immer dickere Leitungen brauch.


 

Weil ja auch 100% der User in Deutschland mit ihrer VDSL50 Leitung und 200GB Volumen nicht klarkommen werden.

Genau.


----------



## Alucard117 (2. Mai 2013)

Rösler hat schon vollkommen Recht. Es zerstört die Netzneutralität vollkommen. Obermann versucht sich lediglich raus zu reden. Das kann er schon ganz gut und tischt dem Leihen auch wirklich gute Argumente auf, aber Menschen die sich in der Hinsicht etwas auskennen oder wie ich, auch wirklich gut. Die sehen das es nur eine Ausrede ist. Die Telekom versucht hier eine neue Gelddruckmaschine einzurichten und versucht damit auch den Wettbewerb so zu verändern, das sie alle in der Hand haben.

Das Telekom Netz ist zudem leider so groß, das viele Provider die dieses benutzen von der Telekom gezwungen werden, diese Tarife so in etwa mit zu gehen. Dies ist der Grund, wieso die Netzneutralität gefährdet ist.

Positiv ist, das die Telekom gerade dadurch einen großen und herben Dämpfer erfahren kann. Die Telekom hat sich bereits an die anderen Netzanbieter gewendet und sie versucht zu überzeugen, diesen Weg mit zu gehen. Kabel Deutschland z.B. möchte, sollte die Telekom es wirklich durchziehen, die Preise sogar noch senken. Das heißt, alle die auch ein TV Kabel liegen haben, das z.B. von Kabel Deutschland kommt, könnten durch die Telekom Profitieren. Zwar gibt es bereits eine Drosselung bei Kabel Deutschland, für Filesharing, aber aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich, das diese meist gar nicht angewandt wird.

Kabel Deutschland will nun also der Telekom die Kunden abwerben. Das finde ich persönlich sehr gut, da bisher das Kabelnetz von Kabel Deutschland sehr gut funktioniert und zudem nicht überteuert ist. Zudem läuft es in der derzeitigen Ausbauphase bei uns auf dem Land Stabil. Die versprochene Leistung von 32.000k/bits bekomme ich auch. Meist bin ich sogar über diesem Wert. Bei Problemen ist Kabel Deutschland zudem Kulant und senkt Rechnungsbeiträge oder lässt die Rechnung komplett aussetzen bis die Probleme behoben sind. Durch einen Rechtsstreit war bei uns für 3 Monate der Internetempfang gestört. Kabel Deutschland hatte nach einem Anruf sofort gehandelt, die Leitungen messen lassen, festgestellt das wir betroffen sind. Da das Kabel durch den Rechtsstreik nicht repariert werden konnte, erließ man uns für die Zeit die Rechnung und bot uns an für die Zeit kostenlos auf Mobiles Internet umzusteigen.

Bei der Telekom, wäre dies nie passiert. Wir hätten weiter zahlen müssen und hätten für die Aussetzung der Zahlung einen Anwalt einschalten müssen.

Die Dreistigkeit der Telekom Außendienstler nimmt zu dem auch zu. Wir hatten im September letzten Jahres Probleme mit 2 Außendienstmitarbeitern der Telekom. Diese wollten uns Telekom Verträge andrehen. 

Der erste Mitarbeiter wendete sich an meine Großmutter die ebenfalls Telefon von Kabel Deutschland bezieht. Da ältere Leute ja sehr schnell Menschen vertrauen, bat sie den Mann her rein. Als ich ca. 10 Minuten Später von der Arbeit kam, sah ich bei uns vorm Haus das Telekom Fahrzeug stehen. Ein Silberner Opel mit Telekom Aufschrift. Ich dachte mir dabei noch nichts. Als ich das Haus betrat hörte ich eine Männerstimme die auf meine Großmutter einquatschte. Ich hörte das Gespräch von der Treppe aus mit. Was ich da hörte, war echt extrem krass.

Der Mann behauptete von der Telekom (was ja durchaus richtig war). Er sagte meiner Großmutter das Kabel Deutschland die Preise verdoppel würde und Telefon dann sehr teuer werden würde. Sie sind nun derzeit hier unterwegs und wollen die Kunden warnen und zum kündigen bewegen, damit sie nicht über den Tisch gezogen werden. Im Anschluss bot er meiner nichts ahnenden Großmutter einen VoIP Vertrag an, der um vieles teurer war, als die Leitung von KD. Da bin ich dann eingeschritten. Ich hatte mitlerweile auch das Gespräch aufgezeichnet und es dem Herrn dann vorgespielt. Der war daraufhin sehr ungehalten und wollte mir sogar das Smartphone aus der Hand nehmen. Als ich ihn bat schleunigst das Haus zu verlassen meinte er das ich ihm das nicht sagen könne, da er ja nicht bei mir zu Gast sei, sondern bei meiner Großmutter. Da er mir sehr Penetrant rüber kam und es hier extrem nach Betrug roch, habe ich die Polizei gerufen. Diese waren auch 2 Minuten später direkt mal da und haben den Herrn aus dem Haus begleitet. Laut den beamten nicht der erste Telekom Mitarbeiter in dieser Woche.

Wir zeigten den Mitarbeiter darauf hin wegen unlauterer Mittel und betruges an. Die Telekom entschuldigte sich darauf hin bei uns und musste wohl Strafe an Kabel Deutschland zahlen.

Vor 3 Wochen kam dann ein anderer Mitarbeiter und wollte mich sprechen. Wieder kam der Mitarbeiter sehr Freundlich rüber aber viel direkt mit der Tür ins Haus. Bevor ich ihn überhaupt sagen konnte das ich mit der Telekom nichts zutun haben will, hatte er schon den Fuß in der Tür und quatschte mich wie ein Weltmeister dicht. Als er merkte das mich die Angebote nicht interessieren würden, fing er an mit einer angeblichen Vertragsstrafe. Wir hätten ja Telekomleitungen im Haus liegen. Diese seinen Aktiv und würden genutzt werden. Er drohte mir mit hohen Strafen und der Bundesnetzagentur. Naja, ich schickte ihn dann weg. 2 Tage Später war eine Kabelfirma da, die im Auftrag der Bundesnetzagentur unsere Leitungen prüfen sollte. Wir würden angeblich Illegal Telefonieren und funken (wir haben nicht mal eine Antenne am Haus) Nach einigem hin und her stellte sich her raus das ein Telekom Mitarbeiter sich meldete und der Bundesnetzagentur mit teilte das wir hier Funken würden und illegal Leitungen nutzen würden. Der Kabel Mitarbeiter konnte selbstverständlich nichts feststellen. Offensichtlich wollte der Telekom Mitarbeiter für verängstigung sorgen. Dumm nur, das ich mich mit Kabeltechnik auskenne und auch schon in dem Beruf arbeitete und daher in etwa weis was Rechtens ist und was nicht. Derzeit läuft wieder eine Anzeige gegen einen Telekom Mitarbeiter. 

Ich will nicht sagen das die Telekom ihre Mitarbeiter dahingehend Animiert solche Praktiken anzuwenden, jedoch halte ich das Verhalten der Mitarbeiter für doch sehr auffällig, zumal Freunde von mir, aus anderen Bundesländern sich auch schon negativ über solche Mitarbeiter ausgelassen haben.

Solltet ihr Probleme mit solchen Mitarbeitern haben und diese euch sogar versuchen Angst zu machen, dann Zeigt diese bitte an! Nur so nimmt das ein Ende!


----------



## doomside (2. Mai 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen was mit meinem Vertrag passiert? Ich habe zum 08.04. auf VoIP umgestellt und da gab es ja keine Drosselungsklausel (hoffe ich) im Vertrag. Damit sollte man ja auch nach 2018(wenn uns da noch gibt) unbegrenzt surfen können oder?


----------



## Sakurai (2. Mai 2013)

doomside schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was mit meinem Vertrag passiert? Ich habe zum 08.04. auf VoIP umgestellt und da gab es ja keine Drosselungsklausel (hoffe ich) im Vertrag. Damit sollte man ja auch nach 2018(wenn uns da noch gibt) unbegrenzt surfen können oder?


 
Nope, letztendlich kriegt jeder die Drosselung, das ist das Ziel.


----------



## hawkytonk (2. Mai 2013)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Aber andererseits verstehe ich auch nicht, warum die gesamt Preise nicht einfach erhöht werden, ich sage mal um 10€ im Monat.
> Das sollte doch die Zusatzkosten der Betreiber decken.


Weil es viel profitabler ist, kleine Pakte mit Zusatzguthaben zu verkaufen. Sagen wir mal, man soll für weitere 20GB 10€ zahlen, inklusive wieder normaler Bandbreite. Dann reitzt der eine oder andere dieses Guthaben auch noch aus und steht dann wieder vor der Wahl, ein Päkchen dazu zu kaufen. Am Ende des Monats hast du dann statt 50€, ratzt fatzt 70 € ausgegeben.Hier greift das gleiche Prinzip wie bei den DLCs für 2-5 € für irgendwelchen Zusatzkram (wie etwa neue Kostüme, oder neue Karten). Da sinkt dann die Hemmschwelle.
Unterschied ist nur, dass ein normaler Nutzer - nicht etwa nur die "Heavy User" - meist etwas mehr verbraucht bzw. runter lädt, als die Abo-Pakte hergeben bzw. vorsehen. 
Jetzt mag man natürlich sagen: Selbst Schuld. Muss ja nicht so viel laden. Nur kommt da als ausgewogener Nutzer - geschweige denn bei mehr als einem Nutzer im Haushalt - einfach am Monatsende eine entprechende Zahl an GBs zustande. Und das weiss die Telekom. Jetzt einfach mal eben das größere Abo-Pakt zu kaufen, bedeutet mehr Kosten, obwohl man da nicht mehr von hat als vorher. Mir z.B. reichen mein 25k ich brauche keine 50k oder 100k. Diese Leitung nutze ich eh nicht aus. Das Guthaben schon eher. 
Auch eine Sauerei ist das Ganze natürlich, weil auf der einen Seite groß tamtam (letztlich auch von Telekom) ums "nutzt unsere Downloads, nutzt unsere Cloud, ladet doch Film usw." gemacht wird, auf der anderen Seite sich die Telekom aber hinstellt mit "das ist aber nich in Ordnung, das ihre eure Leitung so ausnutzt".


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

Alucard117 schrieb:


> [...]


 Viel Text, der bis auf den ersten Absatz nichts mit dem Thema zutun hat. Unlautere Werber, die übrigens pro abgeschlossenen Vertrag vergütet werden, gibt es überall ... egal welcher Anbieter, egal welche Technik ( Kabel, DSL, Mobilfunk ).

Davon ab, natürlich geht es um's Geld. Um was sonst? Ich bin kein Freund der Telekom, aber die letzten Kontakte mit der Telekom waren bei mir immer 1A. Sei es geschäftlich oder privat.

Aber darum gehts mir auch nicht, sondern dieser unreflektierte Hass auf die Telekom. Natürlich ist eine Drosselung scheisse, natürlich untergräbt sowas die Netzneutralität, wenn man eigene Dienste bevorzugt. *

Aber* der Leitungsausbau in Hintertupfingen wird meistens von der Telekom vorangetrieben, nicht von Vodafone o.ä. Anbietern. D.h. die Kosten hierfür trägt die Telekom. Eine Flatrate muss sich auch rechnen lassen & wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, die Drosselung zu umgehen in dem man pro Monat 5 EUR mehr bezahlt, wird das keinen Umbringen, der auf 200GB+ angewiesen ist.

Bleiben wir doch mal bitte realistisch ... welcher *Durchschnittsuser* verbraucht pro Monat 200GB?  

Ja, Ausnahmen, vorallem bei uns IT "Freaks" gibt es. Ich hatte einmal knapp 600GB im Monat, was aber daran lag, dass ich meinen eigene Cloud mit ownCloud betreibe und die Datensicherung meiner Kanzlei über- bzw. eingespielt hab.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Mai 2013)

Die Regierung wird einschreiten, die Telekom zurückrudern, wetten


----------



## timmyfive (2. Mai 2013)

Was soll das werden hier :Internet-Kontrolle: Jeder Haushalt muss Modem der Deutschen Telekom kaufen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN 

 Die Deutsche Telekom kann aufgrund einer neuen Rechtslage alle Internet-User zwingen, sich ein Telekom-Modem zu kaufen. Die Telekom vertreibt ein Modell aus China. Die alten Modems müssten weggeworfen werden. Die Bundesregierung spekuliert mit fantastischen Mehreinnahmen und der totalen Kontrolle des Internet durch einen Staatsbetrieb.   Ich hoffe das der scheiß laden pleite geht und die Merkel mal überlegt was die für scheiße da macht.
Die soll lieber ihr Posten abgeben und in Rente gehen die alte Schachten ! Wenn so was lese bekomme ich schon halts vom zwing das jeder modem von 
Telekom hat nur  man man wie tief ist Deutschland nur gesunken


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Regierung wird einschreiten, die Telekom zurückrudern, wetten


 ... halte ich dagegen.

Schlussendlich ist die Erklärung, warum Entertain von der Drosselung ausgenommen wurde, durchaus logisch und verständlich. Warum sollte ein Konzern sein Angebot nicht überarbeiten dürfen?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

timmyfive schrieb:


> [...]


  

Eigentlich ist so ein Kommentar traurig. Das liegt aber nicht an der eigentlich Meldung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, in welche Richtung sich das letztendlich entwickeln wird. Mögliche Szenarien:

- die Politik schreitet erfolgreich ein (doch dafür müsste erstmal ein Gesetz her)
- die Telekom drückt ihr Vorhaben durch, die Kundschaft schwindet, die Aktie fällt noch mehr in den Keller
- es wird ein Kompromiss gefunden, der Anbieter und Kundschaft akzeptabel scheint.

So oder so denke ich aber, dass sich Big T die Sache noch mal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen muss, wenn es sich nicht Endkunden, Zweitanbieter und die Online-Video-Portalbetreiber zum Feind machen will.

Bis dahin rege ich mich (noch) nicht auf...


----------



## DarkSilencer (2. Mai 2013)

Also machen die doch ernst? Ok ich bin dieses jahr als Kunde weg ich werde mein Vertrag kündigen und zu mein Kabel anbieter wechsel da bekomme ich sogar mehr für 39 Euro als bei der Telekom. Ich finde es eine Frechheit sowas zu machen alle wollen Cloud Dienste alles Online Synchroniesieren oder ähnliches. Zu Tarifen so wie ich Telekom kenne werden die für die Pakete gute Preise verlangen (achtung Sarkasmus). Ich war bis jetzt sehr zufrieden auch beim Service aber sowas nee danke. Und zum Thema "Netzneutralität" du brauchst kein extra Volumen für T-Kom service zahlen sprich entertain usw. Und was ist mit den anderen anbietern die, die leitungen Mieten und auch früher oder später gezwungen werden solche Tarife anzubieten? Sie können ihren Service nicht wie die Telekom ohne Extra Volumen anbieten. Und da beginnt die Konkurenzfähigkeit zu den anderen Unternehemen, die ihre Verträge teurer anbieten müssen weil ihr Service ja auch Volumen brauch. Da überlegt man sich ja zweimal ob ich Entertain neheme für z.B. 40 Euro oder von Anbieter X Multimedie Tarif für 60 Euro.


----------



## hawkytonk (2. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... halte ich dagegen.
> 
> Schlussendlich ist die Erklärung, warum Entertain von der Drosselung ausgenommen wurde, durchaus logisch und verständlich. Warum sollte ein Konzern sein Angebot nicht überarbeiten dürfen?


 Es betrifft doch aber nicht nur Entertain. Tochterfirmen der Telekom und anderen Unternehmen wurde doch schon angeboten, ihre Dienste auch als "Managed Service" zu klassifizieren - nach Abgabe eines entsprechenden Obolus. Deren Dienste entsprechen aber nicht gerade IPTV und laufen komplett über DSL. Womit wollen die das rechtfertigen?

Wenn die Telekom unbedingt auf Guthaben setzen will, finde ich es zwar Mist, aber fände es zumindest noch ansatzweise vertretbar bei vernüftigen Guthaben-Pakten und dem Wegfall des Schlagworts "Flatrate".


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Es betrifft doch aber nicht nur Entertain. Tochterfirmen der Telekom und anderen Unternehmen wurde doch schon angeboten, ihre Dienste auch als "Managed Service" zu klassifizieren - nach Abgabe eines entsprechenden Obolus. Deren Dienste entsprechen aber nicht gerade IPTV und laufen komplett über DSL. Womit wollen die das rechtfertigen?
> 
> Wenn die Telekom unbedingt auf Guthaben setzen will, finde ich es zwar Mist, aber fände es zumindest noch ansatzweise vertretbar bei vernüftigen Guthaben-Pakten und dem Wegfall des Schlagworts "Flatrate".


 Etwas älterer Artikel aus der c't, aus dem Jahr 2011, der sich genau mit diesem Thema beschäftigt: Netzneutralität steht der Vereinnahmung des Internet im Weg | c't

Bereits damals war es absehbar, dass die Telekom nicht bis zum Weltuntergang zuschauen wird, wie aus ihrer Sicht andere Anbieter ihre Leitungen verstopfen und die Telekom keinen Cent sieht.

Ich persönlich sehe das mit gemischten Gefühlen ... die Argumentation der ISPs kann ich schon folgen und wüsste auch nicht, warum die kein Geld für die Einspeisung zahlen.

Des Weiteren zahlt ja Google wg. Youtube bereits in Frankreich richtig viel Geld, weil ein Anbieter dort nachweisen konnte, dass Google bzw. YT für 50% ( oder mehr ) des Datenverkehrs verantwortlich ist. 

Einfach mal den Artikel lesen ... fand und finde den Artikel sehr interessant.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Mai 2013)

timmyfive schrieb:


> Was soll das werden hier :Internet-Kontrolle: Jeder Haushalt muss Modem der Deutschen Telekom kaufen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN



WTF?  die Telekom kann mich mal kreuzweise  ich behalt die Fritzbox


----------



## Homeboy25 (2. Mai 2013)

Alles bis auf Telekom!!!!

Ich würde auch schon jetzt nicht wegen der AGB´s der Telekom gehen!

Ich bin und bleibe bei Unitymedia und hoffe ganz fest das diese nichtauch derartiges einführen werden!

Nur Schade das ich deshalb bald zum Umzug gezwungen werden!

Genau! Richtig gelesen, ich muss wegen meines Internet, Telefon und TV Angebotes umziehen!!!!

Denn bald werden alle "Deutsche Annington" Mieter zwangsversorgt per Telekom !
Das lass ich erstens nciht mit mir machen und zweiten gefallen mir die AGB´s der Deutschen Telekom sowieso nicht.
nicht nur wegen der Drosselung aber dies ist dann noch ein viel größerer Grund.
Es steht in den AGB´s das wenn man einen Vertrag über eine bestimmte Internetgeschwindigkeit garnicht das volle Anrecht auf die Geschwindigkeit, sondern höchsten gerade mal die Hälfte und das ist ein Witz!!!!
Derzeitige Volumenbegrenzung gibt es aber auch schon jetzt nur ist es wesentlich höher (200GB, glaub ich).


----------



## Maverick3110 (2. Mai 2013)

Zitat: "Allerdings bringe sie Vorteile, sagte van Damme: "Schon heute hat IP entscheidende Vorteile, etwa bessere Sprachqualität sowie zwei Leitungen und bis zu zehn Rufnummern und das bis zu vier Euro billiger."

Zwei Leitungen
10 Rufnummern
384 kbit/s
und vielleicht BTX in 480p.

Der van Damme,..... der is lustig.................................darum hieß es früher doch scherzhaft:
TELEKOMIK

Dabei drosselt die Telekom ja schon  die IP´s von Youtube und anderen Videoportalen innerhalb Deutschlands.
(Also wenn ein Youtubevideo wieder stockt liegt es wirklich nicht an Youtube sondern der van Damme steht aktiv auf der Leitung.)
Auf alle fälle werden einige Videoportale  in Deutschland ihren Dienst einstellen oder nicht mehr anbieten.



Wie gut das ich meinen alten Akkustikkoppler noch auf dem Dachboden liegen habe.

Retrofeeling pur, wenn ich daran denke, wie ich vor Jahren 2 MB Updates geladen habe mit 14.4 Modem 

Und  das mit  5 Stunden Inklusivzeit  pro Monat bei Compuserve.

Achhhhh, die gute alte Zeit.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2013)

Ich beneide da echt unsere Freunde aus Österreich. Die haben nicht nur oft viel schnelleres Internet, sondern es ist oft deutlich(!) billiger und ganz ohne Begrenzungen. Was das Internet betrifft, ist Deutschland doch ein 3.Welt-Land


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich beneide da echt unsere Freunde aus Österreich. Die haben nicht nur oft viel schnelleres Internet, sondern es ist oft deutlich(!) billiger und ganz ohne Begrenzungen. Was das Internet betrifft, ist Deutschland doch ein 3.Welt-Land


 *kopfschüttel*

Vllt. solltest du mal ein Dritteweltland bereisen ... dann würdest du nicht solche Sprüche von dir geben. Des Weiteren, was genau ist bitte "deutlich billiger" für dich? Ich zahle für VDSL50 inkl. Modemmiete 41 EUR im Monat.  

Ich war vorher bei Alice und hab für "bis zu 16mbit" 30 EUR gezahlt & das war damals, 2008, der *günstigste* Anbieter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich musste gerade unfreiwillig lachen. Da haben wir das Thema Telekom, DSL-Drosselung, und auf dem oberen/rechten Bildschirmrand sticht ganz dick die Unity-Media-Werbung mit ultraschnellen Internetzugang hervor. Als ob man uns indirekt auf bestehende Alternativen hinweisen möchte... ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Vllt. solltest du mal ein Dritteweltland bereisen ... dann würdest du nicht solche Sprüche von dir geben.


 Wenn er es im telekommunikationstechnischen Kontext meint, ist seine Aussage doch nicht verwerflich.
Wir reden hier nicht über Welthunger. 

Wundert mich, dass du jetzt einen auf Moralapostel versuchst.


----------



## doomkeeper (2. Mai 2013)

Das Thema Telekom wäre somit für mich leider Geschichte falls sie an ihrem Plan festhalten.

Was mich mehr interessiert ist Kabel Deutschland.
Ob wohl Kabel D auch ähnliche Pläne hat?

Kabel D hat zwar auch gewisse Trafficgrenzen aber die beschränken 
sich aufs Filesharing.

Letztens hab ich in Steam Sale Max Payne 3 + GTA 4 Complete Edition für 15 Euro ergattert
und der benötigte Speicherplatz ist wirklich gigantisch... 
Max Payne 3 über 30 Gb
GTA 4 ca 15 GB
und GTA 4 DLCs 16 GB

Das wären (natürlich worst Case Szenario) über 60 GB
nur wegen den Games.
Wenn man dazu noch das ein oder andere MMORPG spielt kommen GB Große Patches dazu,
dazu noch HD Videos + HD Streaming Dienste.

hmmm... also in Zeiten unserer digitaler Welt
ist diese Entwicklung eher ein Rückschritt.
Vor allem wenn Dienste immer mehr ins Internet verlagert werden
wird gerade dort die Schere angesetzt..

Mir ists ehrlich gesagt egal was Telekom vor hat solange Kabel D
nix ähnliches einführt. Bin außerdem extrem froh dass Vodafone Kabel D nicht geschluckt hat denn
meine 32K Leitung läuft einwandfrei mit stabilen 30k....

Spiele schon mit Gedanken 100.000 anzuschaffen hab aber Angst dass
evtl Ping Probleme auftauchen (unter 25)  und ich auf keine 100.000 komme.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn er es im telekommunikationstechnischen Kontext meint, ist seine Aussage doch nicht verwerflich.
> Wir reden hier nicht über Welthunger.
> 
> Wundert mich, dass du jetzt einen auf Moralapostel versuchst.


 Tue ich nicht, aber so oder so ist die Aussage einfach Quark ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Vllt. solltest du mal ein Dritteweltland bereisen ... dann würdest du nicht solche Sprüche von dir geben. Des Weiteren, was genau ist bitte "deutlich billiger" für dich? Ich zahle für VDSL50 inkl. Modemmiete 41 EUR im Monat.
> 
> Ich war vorher bei Alice und hab für "bis zu 16mbit" 30 EUR gezahlt & das war damals, 2008, der *günstigste* Anbieter.


 
Naja, dort gibt es z.B. Anbieter da bezahlst du für 50 Mbit die ersten Monate 19,95€ und dann 24,90€ und das Modem gibt es gratis dazu.
Das ist doch schon billiger, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht, aber so oder so ist die Aussage einfach Quark ...


 Du wirst aber nicht abstreiten können, dass es für uns Deutsche schon ein Debakel ist. Wir als DIE EU-Nation, die IT-technisch mit zu den Größten gehören, schaffen es nicht, eine flächendeckende Versorgung zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu gewährleisten. Wie steht man denn da, im Vergleich zu den EU-Nachbarn ?


----------



## Comp4ny (2. Mai 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das Thema Telekom wäre somit für mich leider Geschichte falls sie an ihrem Plan festhalten.
> 
> Was mich mehr interessiert ist Kabel Deutschland.
> Ob wohl Kabel D auch ähnliche Pläne hat?
> ...


 
Keine Panik, diese form der Drosselung ist seit unzähligen Jahren "aktiv" in den AGBs verankert,
wird aber im Normalfall nicht angewendet. Du kannst auch Problemlos 100 GB Downloaden am Tag,
und hast dennoch deine volle Leistung, wo wir bei deinem 2. Angst-Problem sind.

Kabel Deutschland hält was sie versprechen, und im Normalfall hast du sogar MEHR Leitung als du bezahlst.
Bei Origin habe ich zb. gestern mit 62 MB/s runtergeladen, bei einer 100k Leitung.


----------



## Farragut (2. Mai 2013)

Ich schaue mittlerweile kaum noch TV sondern suche mir meine Unterhaltung im Internet, da kommen pro tag sehr einfach 3-4 GB schon alleine an Videos zusammen, TotalBiscuit, OMFGCata und all der gleichen Youtuber unterhalten mich und das in guter Qualität. Wenn ich jetzt noch einen Film bei Lovefilm schaue, ein neues Spiel bei Steam kaufe, oder ein altes Downloade, da kommen wir pro Monat schon gut an die Limits ran und da kann ich es wirklich nicht verstehen wie da von Poweruser gesprochen werden kann. Ist das wirklich so extrem, dass ich jetzt extra zahlen darf, weil ich mir den TV Verdummungsschrott nicht mehr antun will?


----------



## Seebaer (2. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was das Internet betrifft, ist Deutschland doch ein 3.Welt-Land


Gegen jede Kritik, verstehe ich das so, das fortschrittliche Länder technisch und beim Kostenfaktor dem primitivem Deutschland meilenweit voraus sind. Also kein wortwörtlicher Vergleich mit 3. Weltländer.


----------



## Seebaer (2. Mai 2013)

Eine andere Frage: Was macht man, wenn die Telefondose genau da ist, wo die PCs stehen, und der Kabelanschluss da, wo man kein dickes Kabel zum PC legen kann? Außerdem ist Kabel nach 2 Jahren teurer als der der Telekomtarif.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2013)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Keine Panik, diese form der Drosselung ist seit unzähligen Jahren "aktiv" in den AGBs verankert,
> wird aber im Normalfall nicht angewendet. Du kannst auch Problemlos 100 GB Downloaden am Tag,


 das wär ich mir aber nicht so sicher. Beim Mobilfunk bremst telekom/tmobile gnadenlos ab der erreichten Grenze.


Aber so oder so muss man den Ball flach halten. Entscheident ist am Ende, wie viel das kostet, was man braucht. Zudem können sich in den ca 5 Jahren, in denen die Drosselung für alle kommen soll, die ganzen Dinge noch massiv ändern - vlt sind bis dahin dann nicht 75, sondern 750GB selbst im kleinsten Vertrag drin oder so was, oder extrem viel Volumen kostet wirklich nicht viel mehr, bzw man kann es auch anders sehen: wer nicht so viel braucht, spart halt zB 5€/Monat. Man weiß ja gar nicht, wohin sich alles entwickelt - man sollte sich das mal klarmachen: wir sprechen von "in 5 jahren" - VOR 5 Jahren war zB YouTube grad mal 2 Jahre alt...


@Seebaer: dann muss man halt nen Techniker kommen lassen, der eine Verlängerung dahin verlegt, wo man den Anschluss haben will. Oder man schließt den Router da an, wo man nen Anschluss hat, und verlegt für den Rest der Strecke ein Lan-Kabel zum PC - und etliche Leute, denen der Ping egal ist, nutzen ganz einfach WLAN.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Gegen jede Kritik, verstehe ich das so, das fortschrittliche Länder technisch und beim Kostenfaktor dem primitivem Deutschland meilenweit voraus sind.


 
Jap, genau das meinte ich. Wenn man vor allem mal nach Ländern wie Südkorea schaut:
http://www.golem.de/1102/81611.html

1 GBit/s und das für 19,50€ 

Davon können wir nur träumen


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jap, genau das meinte ich. Wenn man vor allem mal nach Ländern wie Südkorea schaut:
> S
> 
> 1 GBit/s und das für 19,50€
> ...


 
vielleicht erstmal genau lesen: die 5000 Haushalte aus dem Pilotprojekt, DIE zahlen 19,50€... es steht nirgends, dass dann am Ende des Projektes alle diesen Betrag zahlen werden. Im Text steht im Gegenteil sogar, dass 100mbit zum Stand des Artikels im Schnitt ca 28€ kosten.

Weiß denn jemand, ob das Ziel überhaupt erreicht wurde? Ein Ziel setzen heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass man das auch schafft...  und was die Anschlüsse dann regulär kosten? 


So oder so: bei Südkorea würde es mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die das durchziehen, denn deren Gesellschaft ist insgesamt viel technikaffiner als unsere. D.h. evlt lohnt es sich einfach auch dort rein finanziell zu 100%, alles gut auszubauen, weil ich sag mal 80% der Leute auch wirklich schnelles Internet haben wollen - hier in D aber sind immer noch massenhaft Leute, denen DSL1k völlig reicht oder die sogar ganz ohne auskommen... oder vlt isses in Südkorea auch stärker staatlich finanziert, dann geben die halt prozentual gesehen vielleicht weniger Steuergelder für zB Straßen aus als wir - würde man hier aber auch nur 0,1% der Gelder für den Straßenbau auf Infrastruktur für Telekommunikation umlegen, gäb es hier einen Riesenaufstand...


----------



## Oelf (2. Mai 2013)

mit einer drosselung kann man sicher leben, wenn das transfer volumen entsprechend hoch ausfällt und die drosselung halbwegs angemessen ist. aber diese lächerlich geringe bandbreite ist ein witz und reicht nichtmal um die t-online seite aufzurufen um mails zu checken ohne fehlermeldungen oder kaffeepausen.
wer endlos schnell saugen will soll gerne mehr zahlen aber eine menschenwürdige geschwindigkeit sollte übrig bleiben, wenigstens so um die 2 Mb/s.

darüber hinaus schafft es die telekom ja nichtmal alle mit schnellen verbindungen zu versorgen, ich kenne genug leute die sich über konstante 2 Mb/s schon freuen würden.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2013)

Oelf schrieb:


> wer endlos schnell saugen will soll gerne mehr zahlen aber eine menschenwürdige geschwindigkeit sollte übrig bleiben, wenigstens so um die 2 Mb/s.


 unter 2MB/s sind für dich also menschenunwürdig? ^^ Sry, aber das ist völlig übertrieben - selbst wer DSL16k hat, was schon sehr schnell ist, hat im Schnitt noch keine 2MB/s...  zig Leute KÖNNTEN DSL50k haben, aber buchen es nicht, weil 16k mehr als schnell genug ist und der Aufpreis auf 50k es denen nicht Wert ist. 

Und DSL16k reicht locker für ruckelfreies HD-Streaming UND nebenbei noch 2-3 Downloads aus, oder ein mehrere GB großes Spiel ist trotzdem in 1-2 Stunden runtergeladen, was doch nun wirklich alles andere als "menschenunwürdig" ist - würde es über 24 Std. dauern oder so, DAS wäre krass... 

Die angekündigte Drosselung ist allerdings in der Tat viel zu wenig - normale Videos müssen weiterhin ruckelfrei zu schauen sein, das wäre das Minimum.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> unter 2MB/s sind für dich also menschenunwürdig?


 
megaBIT, nicht megaBYTE.


----------



## powermax90 (2. Mai 2013)

ca. 250kb/s sind schon wenig wenn man (subjektiv) 4 MB/s gewöhnt ist...

glaube die Telekom schießt sich so ein ordentliches Eigentor und wird bis 2018 wohl 50% der Kunden verlieren. Da die Telekom sowieso viel zu teuer ist, für die gebotene Leistung, frage ich mich warum überhaupt noch Leute für DSL bei der Telekom bleiben (abgesehen von regionalem Zwang)..


----------



## Paldonhb (2. Mai 2013)

Wir haben eine 100k Leitung im 2 Personen Haushalt, und lade nicht selten mit 11 MBs runter. Ich weis nicht ob ich mich an diese 384 KBS!  gewöhnen werde wenn mal mein Vollumen wirklich aufgebraucht würde.
Anderseits werden aller Firmen die in der Spiele/Musik/Video Branche sind wieder den umsatz machen den sie verdienen. Kann mir sehr gut vostellen das Raubkopieren via Downloads drastisch gemindert wird, da man dann garnicht mehr in der lage wäre diese masse an Downloads zu laden, die heute so möglich sind in sehr kuzer Zeit. Sicher wirds immernoch gehn, aber bei weitem nicht in dem Vollumen wie heutzutage. oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## danthe (2. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube das ist nicht jedem ganz klar:
384 kBit/s sind 48 Kilobyte in der Sekunde (8 Bit = 1 Byte). Das ist also nicht nur eine sehr langsame Leitung nach der Drosselung, sondern viel eher eine Vollbremsung! Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch an die ISDN-Zeiten. (Das langsame ISDN war 56 kBit/s, 384 kBit/s sind trotzdem ein Witz)


----------



## Kwengie (2. Mai 2013)

diese Idioten halten ja immer noch an ihren Plänen fest, obwohl es schon so viele Proteste in Deutschland gab und immer noch gibt.
Ich will nur wissen, wieviele Leute der Telekom dann Lebewohl sagen werden...


----------



## Paldonhb (2. Mai 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Ich will nur wissen, wieviele Leute der Telekom dann Lebewohl sagen werden...


 
ich befürchte jedoch das so ziemlich die meisten folgen werden,wen nicht sogar alle anbieter. ist für mich zwar ein alptraum, glaub aber schon das das so sein wird 
anderseits,wer weiß was 2018 sein wird, wen man mal an die geschichte des internets zurückblickt. könnte doch sein das sich was grundlegendes ändert mit der internet technik. auschlagen würde ich garnix bei dem heutigen technik stand.
naja, abwarten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Mai 2013)

Abwarten. Auch die Telekom kocht nur mit Wasser bzw. mit Geld. So offensiv wie sie ihre Einschränkungen gerade nach außen tragen, erleiden sie einen massiven Imageschaden - selbst wenn alles nicht so krass sein sollte, wie es in den Medien wiedergegeben wird.
Im Endeffekt wird die Telekom zunächst mal nen Kundenrückgang verbuchen. Und wenn der groß genug ist, dann denken die auch wieder um. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Telekom der einzige ISP im ganzen Land ist.

So verständlich die Aufregung ist, so gut der Protest, sollte man doch erst mal noch etwas Ruhe bewahren. Im Endeffekt wird es wohl auf ein Inklusivvolumen rauslaufen, dessen größe dann doch eher variabl ist - mit der Option noch mehr Volumen dazuzubuchen, falls es einem nicht reicht. Wenn das entsprechend gestaltet ist, wäre das ein fairer Deal. Wo man der Telekom schon eher auf die Finger klopfen musst, ist die Ausnahme der eigenen Dienste und das Angebot an andere Internetdienstleister mit der Telekom einen Vertrag zu machen, auf das ihre Dienste ebenfalls nicht mit abgerechnet werden. DAS ist das große Problem an der Umstellung. Nicht die Volumenbegrenzung.


----------



## Kerusame (2. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, dort gibt es z.B. Anbieter da bezahlst du für 50 Mbit die ersten Monate 19,95€ und dann 24,90€ und das Modem gibt es gratis dazu.
> Das ist doch schon billiger, oder?


 
kann ich direkt und aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen 

ich habe sogar per weihnachtsangebot das* erste* *jahr* nur 15,- € 50 Mbit ohne zusatzkosten für modem/anschluss etc. nach dem ersten jahr 24,90 €. eine drosselungsklausel gibt es bei uns allerdings auch, bezieht sich auf spitzenzeiten der netzauslastung und garantiert mir immerhin noch 32 Mbit. erlebt habe ich eine solche drosselung allerdings noch nie - lebe aber in graz, und abgesehen davon dass wir hier mit ~280.000 menschen nicht die auslastung wie beispielsweise wien haben gibt es in teilen von graz noch nicht die möglichkeit über 8 Mbit zu gehen. 50 Mbit sollen aber dieses jahr, spätestens nächstes jahr, flächendeckend in ganz österreich verfügbar sein.
mittlerweile sind die preise etwas gestiegen weshalb man im ersten halbjahr ~18 € zahlt und danach ~28 € für 50 Mbit down und 5 Mbit up. bestellt man online bekommt man übrigens die ersten 3 monate gratis. nachzulesen auf a1.net

bei uns gehen teilweise auch mobil anbieter schon soweit die drosselung komplett zu entfernen - den anfang will "3" (drei) demnächst machen, weitere werden bald folgen.

wir sind aber im gegensatz zu deutschland nur ca. 1/10 der einwohner und haben ca. 1/4 der fläche.


----------



## hw1972 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich zitiere mal kurz da einigen hier diverse Dinge nicht bewusst zu sein scheinen:



> Eigentlich wollen wir ja, dass der Gesetzgeber den ganzen Laden mal  ordentlich reguliert.  Ich weiß nicht, ob euch das allen klar ist, aber  das Geschäftsmodell der Telekom sieht im Wesentlichen so aus:
> 
> Du als Kunde zahlst.
> Mit  wenigen Ausnahmen zahlt auch "das Internet" für einen Anschluss an die  Telekom.  Die Telekom nutzt ihre Nutzerbasis als Hebel, um die anderen  Anbieter zu erpressen als zahlende Kunden zu gewinnen.  "Wenn ihr  wollt, dass eure Inhalte für T-Kunden nicht ruckeln, dann müsst ihr  eure Server bei uns hosten oder eine Leitung von uns kaufen".   Kostenloses Peering macht die Telekom nicht oder so gut wie nicht.
> ...



Fefes Blog


----------



## Ninquelnos (2. Mai 2013)

''Auch Bestandskunden'' naja Unitymedia ich komme  und ich hoffe die fallen derbe aufs Gesicht mit ihrem Drosselungs Driss.


----------



## Svatlas (2. Mai 2013)

Das sind so Witzbolde.....wollen uns 2018 mit 384kbits abfertigen.....Die denken auch nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand.

Dann kann die Telekom wirklich einen Film drehen
"Zurück in die Steinzeit" 
Untertitel " T-Kom macht es möglich Teil I"

Werden schon schnell genug merken, das diese Grenze dann absolut inakzeptabel ist.....Eigentlich müsste man jetzt schon hingehen und alles dort kündigen. Egal ob die Mitbewerber da mitziehen oder nicht.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Mai 2013)

Pff das ist mir so scheissegal was die machen, wie ich schon woanders geschrieben habe, wird es dann Anbieter geben die keine Drosselung vornehmen bzw. Die Volumen sehr großzügig bemessen und dann werde ich halt mit denen nen Vertrag abschließen. Wenn die Telekom meint, dass sie so besser fährt, soll sie weiter fahren auf dem Zug der Unwissenheit... aber ich steig dann aus *lol*


----------



## GSGALAXY (2. Mai 2013)

Somit darf man sich z.B. online so gut wie keine Spiele mehr kaufen und als Download ziehen. Denn da kommen je grossem, gutem Spiel viele Gigabyte zusammen (+ öfters Patches) und man hat noch nichts Anderes mit seiner Internetverbindung angestellt.

Das beisst sich doch - die Welt stellt auf Online-Verkauf/Handel/Geschäfts- und Privatverbindungen um und immer mehr soll per Internet gehandelt, bezogen, durchgeführt werden - und hier wird dann einfach abgedreht, wenn bestimmte (heutzutage und in Zukunft erst recht ...) Download-Mengen/Daten-Volumen erreicht wird ...

Man hat ja fast keine Möglichkeit mehr, die nutzende Datenmenge ständig zu überwachen - wieviel Daten wann und wo zu und von seiner Verbindung strömen immer im Auge behalten - wer macht das schon.

Dummerweise habe ich einen recht neuen Zugang mit VDSL50 - aber da muss ich wohl definitiv nach 2 Jahren Schluss damit machen. Man ärgert sich nämlich jetzt schon, daß Youtube fast immer gebremst wird - sogar langsame Filme werden ständig nachgeladen (360p, 480p) - und das mit laut Speed-Test mit ca. 44000er bis 48000er Download und 5000 bis 9000 Upload Speed.
Witziger kann es ja nicht sein. Da liefen ja die langsamen Videos früher mit einer 1000er Leitung besser !

Also verstehen kann man das nicht ... Naja - die knapp zwei Jahre (jetzt muss ich sagen, leider) werden vorübergehen ... dann muss ich wohl auch abspringen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. Mai 2013)

Esgeht hier nicht um technischen Fortschritt den Ihr dann nicht bekommt.Es geht um Bevormundung und Kontrolle auf höchstem Maß und in allen Bereichen des Lebens.Das ist doch nur ein kleiner Teil von dem was uns allen hier noch bevorsteht.
Googelt doch mal nach Monsanto,Wasserprivatisierung.......Ich hoffe doch sehr das es noch mehr Einschränkungen geben wird damit Millionen Schlafschafe endlich aufwachen und was tun.

Achja:

http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2013/04/27/internet-kontrolle-jeder-haushalt-muss-modem-der-deutschen-telekom-kaufen/


----------



## Kwengie (2. Mai 2013)

@GSGALAXY:
das Paradoxe ist doch, daß heute alle "modernen" Spiele fast nur noch online zu spielen sind und die Hersteller wie Dice ziemlich große Patche über den Äther schickt. Ich denke mal, daß diese Studios sich einen Dreck scheren werden, daß die Telekom-Kunden ab 2018 mehrere Tage brauchen werden, den Monsterpatch herunterzuladen und während dieser Zeit kann man leider das Spiel nicht zocken.
Selbst mit meiner 6.000der Leitung hatte ich bis zu fünf Stunden gebraucht, um den Patch, der mehrere GBs hatte, herunterzuladen.
Wie schauts aus, wenn ich dann nur doch mit 384 KB runterlade? Brauche ich dann zwei Wochen, um den Patch zu bekommen?

An die Gamer unter uns wird nicht gedacht. 


Ich persönlich finde es auch ziemlich abartig,
die langjährige Flat abzuschaffen und durch eine "limitierte Flat" mit verschiedenen Tarifstufen auszutauschen, nur weil das auf dem Handysektor so gut läuft.
Wäre ich noch Telekomkunde, würde ich durch diesen kommenden Tarifdschungel gar nicht durchblicken und ich wüßte auch gar nicht, welchen Tarif ich buchen müßte.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2013)

Mann Mann Mann, in den letzten Tagen wird das ja immer krasser - sind denn manche echt so doof, oder einfach nur hypergeizig und sauer um jeden Cent, den sie vielleicht mehr zahlen werden müssen? Hier (und andernorts) tun ja einige so, als wäre ein 50k-Anschluss ein Bürgerrecht und künftig ab x GB definitiv Schluss und Basta und aus die Maus - Mensch Leute, es ist nur in den STANDARDtarifen eine Grenze, und selbst da kann man sich bei Bedarf dann für den Rest des Monats mehr Volumen erkaufen - und niemand hält einen davon ab, von vornherein einen unbegrenzten Vertrag zu nehmen - es wird halt nur teurer als wenn man weniger GB braucht, bzw. vlt wird es auch einfach nur nicht noch billiger, obwohl das vlt in 2-3 Jahren normalerweise der Fall gewesen wäre - das ist alles. Ach nein, nicht ganz, eines noch: es geht nur um die Telekom - ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die ganzen Meckerheinis mitbekommen haben, dass wir seit ca 15 Jahren kein TelefonMonopol mehr haben und es auch andere Anbieter gibt... niemand ist von der Telekom abhängig.

Vor 3-4 Jahren war es auch nicht selbstverständlich war, für um die 30-40€ eine 50k-Flat zu haben, die heute schon viele haben - da hat sich doch auch niemand beschwert, dass schneller = mehr kostet.... warum tun jetzt so viele so, als gehe die Welt unter, nur weil unbegrenztes Surfen vielleicht teurer wird als wenn man weniger GB/Monat braucht???


----------



## s4unit (3. Mai 2013)

Wechseln leute, wechseln! Hauptsache Telekom bekommt keine kohle mehr! Auch wenn die anderen Anbieter dasselbe machen werden.Telekom werdet ihr das zu verdanken haben.


----------



## s4unit (3. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich schon seine Visage  sehe :0 Seht ihr auch die Dollars in seinen Augen?(Bild oben gemeint) >.<


----------



## Sirius89 (3. Mai 2013)

Wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte und sie das wirklich exakt genau so durchsetzen wie sie es vorhaben bin ich weg bei der Telekom,das is so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.Werde dann zu UnityMedia oder KabelDeutschland wechseln denke ich.

Gleiches Geld bezahlen für viel weniger Leistung?Denen hat man doch das Gehirn gedrosselt oder?Wer das mit sich machen lässt dem is nich mehr zu helfen.Selbst wenn ich Gelegenheitssurfer wäre und ab und zu mal mein Facebook/Twitter whatever checke und nichma 10GB im Monat verballer,selbst dann würd ich wechseln einfach nur aus Prinzip.


----------



## Turican76 (3. Mai 2013)

40-50 Euro im Monat reichen ihnen wohl nicht.
Wieviel wollen die Herren denn für ein bißchen Internet ? 100Euro im Monat ?
Spinner,baut mal lieber das veraltete deutsche Netz aus.


----------



## DarkSilencer (3. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann, in den letzten Tagen wird das ja immer krasser - sind denn manche echt so doof, oder einfach nur hypergeizig und sauer um jeden Cent, den sie vielleicht mehr zahlen werden müssen? Hier (und andernorts) tun ja einige so, als wäre ein 50k-Anschluss ein Bürgerrecht und künftig ab x GB definitiv Schluss und Basta und aus die Maus - Mensch Leute, es ist nur in den STANDARDtarifen eine Grenze, und selbst da kann man sich bei Bedarf dann für den Rest des Monats mehr Volumen erkaufen - und niemand hält einen davon ab, von vornherein einen unbegrenzten Vertrag zu nehmen - es wird halt nur teurer als wenn man weniger GB braucht, bzw. vlt wird es auch einfach nur nicht noch billiger, obwohl das vlt in 2-3 Jahren normalerweise der Fall gewesen wäre - das ist alles. Ach nein, nicht ganz, eines noch: es geht nur um die Telekom - ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die ganzen Meckerheinis mitbekommen haben, dass wir seit ca 15 Jahren kein TelefonMonopol mehr haben und es auch andere Anbieter gibt... niemand ist von der Telekom abhängig.
> 
> Vor 3-4 Jahren war es auch nicht selbstverständlich war, für um die 30-40€ eine 50k-Flat zu haben, die heute schon viele haben - da hat sich doch auch niemand beschwert, dass schneller = mehr kostet.... warum tun jetzt so viele so, als gehe die Welt unter, nur weil unbegrenztes Surfen vielleicht teurer wird als wenn man weniger GB/Monat braucht???





Geizig es geht nicht um Geizig, überlege mal ein wenig du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich das T-Kom 100GB für 10 Euro verkauft oder?
So wie ich die kenne sind das mal 25 Euro oder mehr. Und 50 euro für ne 50k Leitung bei der T-Kom da hast nur Standart ding drin im Vertrag und das Heute und nicht vor 3-4 Jahren. Wie ich schon zuvor geschrieben habe bin ich schon langjähriger Kunde bei der Telekom aber ich lass mich da nicht so Kastrieren. Ich bezahle für mein 16k Tarif 39 Euro im monat bei mein Kableanbieter bekomme ich dafür ne 64k Leitung, Telefon Flat, Digitales Fernsehn+20HD Sender in Paket und das ohne Drosselung. Würde ich bei der Telekom jetzt das selbe wollen wäre ich bei 60 Euro. Und hätte dann die Drosslung noch drin.


----------



## HNRGargamel (3. Mai 2013)

Rabowke, mach mal hier nicht einen auf Moralapostel. Hier versuchen sich alle schön einzuschießen und du konterst immer...
so langsam drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, du stündest in irgendeiner "Beziehung" zur Telekom


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2013)

... sicherlich nicht.

Ich wurde von der Telekom vor einiger Zeit öfters versetzt, ich sag nur Techniker und Termine. Die Telekom war über Jahre hinweg ein absolutes No-Go für mich. Dann haben wir aber ein Geschäftsgebäude im Jahr 2006 auf ein Grundstück errichten lassen, was, warum auch immer, keinen Telefonanschluss bzw. Anbindung zur Strasse hatte. Mein damaliger Anbieter, Arcor, wollte auf seine Kosten keine Anbindung herstellen lassen ... die Telekom ohne zu zucken.

Das lief absolut reibungslos, war zwar nur 2mbit ... aber mehr wollten und konnten andere Anbieter auch nicht liefern, schon garnicht für Geschäftskunden. Dann sind wir privat umgezogen, weg von Alice mit echten 12mbit in eine Gegend, wo es VDSL gab.

Die Mutter von einem Kumpel arbeitet bei T-Systems, also haben wir noch einen Family & Friends Rabatt i.H.v. 15% abgestaubt ... dauerhaft. Genau zu der Zeit gab es von der Telekom die Aktion mit VDSL50 zum Preis von VDSL25 ... zugeschlagen!

Leitung wurde geschaltet ... ich sitz mit einem Laptop in der leeren Wohnung und: nix ging. 

Keine 24h später kam ein Techniker, der durchgemessen hat und mit mir innen Keller getigert ist, die Anschlüsse im Hausanschlusskasten war falsch, umgeklemmt ... lief. Dann haben wir uns über unsere 2mbit Leitung auf Arbeit unterhalten und er hat mir hinter vorgehaltener Hand erzählt, dass die Telekom "bald" mit VDSL Business, d.h. für Firmenkunden, startet. 

Hat dann zwar nochmal knapp 2 Jahre gedauert, bis es wirklich kam, aber dann hat mich dieser Techniker angerufen, mir die Info gegeben und meinte, er hätte unsere Leitung auf Arbeit bereits gemessen und VDSL50 wäre kein Problem!

So ein Service nach knapp 20 Monaten ... grandios!

Jetzt hab ich privat und geschäftlich 50mbit und 10mbit Upload, keine Probleme mit Störungen und auf Arbeit kommen "wirklich" 50mbit an, nämlich ~6MB/sek ... zu Hause schaff ich nur max. 5MB/sek.


----------



## Datamind (3. Mai 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich mich am WE nach einem neuen Internet Anbieter umsehen. Die Drosselkom mit ihrer Pseudo Flatrate kann mich mal, ich werde auch versuchen in meinem Bekanntenkreis alle Telekom DSLer die ich eingerichtet habe auf einen neuen Provider umzustellen. 





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Regierung wird einschreiten, die Telekom zurückrudern, wetten


 
Einschreiten unserer Regierung? Du meinst etwa im Sinne des Bürgers? Soll das ironisch Verstanden werden  außer Banken, Finanzmafiosi retten und unsere Steuergelder verschleudern wird wohl nicht viel passieren. Wenn ich allein das Wort "Netzneutralität" aus dem Mund eines Politikers höre, könnte ich lachen. Der Wahlkampf hat begonnen, dem Bürger soll nur ein bisschen Honig um den Mund geschmiert werden...





Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sicherlich nicht.
> 
> Ich wurde von der Telekom vor einiger Zeit öfters versetzt, ich sag nur Techniker und Termine. Die Telekom war über Jahre hinweg ein absolutes No-Go für mich. Dann haben wir aber ein Geschäftsgebäude im Jahr 2006 auf ein Grundstück errichten lassen, was, warum auch immer, keinen Telefonanschluss bzw. Anbindung zur Strasse hatte. Mein damaliger Anbieter, Arcor, wollte auf seine Kosten keine Anbindung herstellen lassen ... die Telekom ohne zu zucken.
> 
> ...


 
Die Techniker für Geschäftskunden sind top und haben echt was auf dem Kasten. In meiner alten Firma gabs für Probleme und sonstiges einen eigenen Ansprechpartner, schade das ich den nicht mehr anrufen kann. Der hat Störungen innerhalb kürzester Zeit beseitigen können und da ich immer gut mit ihm klar kam hat er bei meiner privaten Leitung sogar auch mal ein bisschen an dem Optimierungsrad gedreht. Fastpath (Interleaving) wurde damals nach 5 Minuten geschaltet ^^ da kann man sich den first level support getrost sparen.


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich mich am WE nach einem neuen Internet Anbieter umsehen.



@Rabowke

Wenigesten einer der kapiert hat daß er die Möglichkeit wahrnehmen kann den Provider zu wechseln und nicht alles schlucken muss


----------



## Datamind (3. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> 
> Wenigesten einer der kapiert hat daß er die Möglichkeit wahrnehmen kann den Provider zu wechseln und nicht alles schlucken muss


 
Nur einer, ich muß wohl immer aus der Reihe tanzen  und bevor ich vom vielen schlucken noch chronisch andauernden Schluckauf bekomme, drossel ich mich jetzt selber runter und schau mir bestehende Alternativen an. Eine "flatrate" sollte es schon sein, ich habe einige Geräte hier die zusätzlich am Netz hängen (HTPC, Linux Receiver, Smartphone, Laptop usw.) über eine Volumengrenze werde ich mir jedenfalls keine Gedanken machen wollen.


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Nur einer, ich muß wohl immer aus der Reihe tanzen  und bevor ich vom vielen schlucken noch chronisch andauernden Schluckauf bekomme, drossel ich mich jetzt selber runter und schau mir bestehende Alternativen an. Eine "flatrate" sollte es schon sein, ich habe einige Geräte hier die zusätzlich am Netz hängen (HTPC, Linux Receiver, Smartphone, Laptop usw.) über eine Volumengrenze werde ich mir jedenfalls keine Gedanken machen wollen.


 
Also ich nutze seit ein paar Jahren Kabel Deutschland und kann mcih nicht beklagen. Okay, während des letzten Jahres waren bei mir (Hamburg Barmbek) Ausbauarbeiten; da hatte ich tagsüber ecth ne lahme Leitung; allerdings habe ich dafür auch weniger gezahlt. Seit dem die Arbeiten fertig sind habe ich wieder volle 100 MBit.


----------



## Datamind (3. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also ich nutze seit ein paar Jahren Kabel Deutschland und kann mcih nicht beklagen. Okay, während des letzten Jahres waren bei mir (Hamburg Barmbek) Ausbauarbeiten; da hatte ich tagsüber ecth ne lahme Leitung; allerdings habe ich dafür auch weniger gezahlt. Seit dem die Arbeiten fertig sind habe ich wieder volle 100 MBit.



Von der technischen Seite her bin ich hier in unserem Dörfchen mit 16 MBit/s am maximum. Kabel Deutschland habe ich gerade geprüft, die bieten nur Telefon für meinen Anschluß an. Ich kann sehr zufrieden sein hier 16 MBit/s zu bekommen, ein paar Kilometer weiter gibts teilweise nur 2 MBit/s DSL. Andererseits bekomme ich von den *BIS ZU* 16 MBit/s leider nur 13 MBit/s aus der Leitung raus. Den vollen Preis bezahle ich trotzdem, ich bin also schon beschnitten, demnächst so wies aussieht zusätzlich noch gedrosselt und die T-Com soll noch mehr verlangen dürfen? Ich bezahle schon mehr als bei allen anderen Anbietern, es ist langsam die Grenze erreicht wo die Dreistigkeit dieser Kapitalisten alle noch vorhanden Vorteile überwiegen.



PS: Gerade gefunden, wer meinte doch gleich die Politiker würden einschreiten? Hehe, wohl nur zu Überwachungszwecken. Scheint als wenn man das Wort "Vorratsdatenspeicherung" jetzt etwas anders ausdehnt. Dann brauche ich ab jetzt nicht nur einen neuen I-Net Provider, ich plane einen guten und kostenpflichtigen Proxy für die Zukunft besser mal mit ein. Im Gegensatz zu der Steuergeldverschwendung die sich hier wieder auftut, investiere ich einen Teil meines Geld lieber in die Absicherung meines I-Net Anschlußes. Die haben jetzt ein Cybercrime-(In)Kompetenzzentrum 


Gescheiterter Netz-Protest: Bundesrat lässt Bestandsdatenauskunft passieren


Innenministerium kauft Software für Quellen-TKÜ


----------



## RalHe (3. Mai 2013)

Hab direkt nach der Info meinen Hdy Vertrag bei denen gekündigt...
Irgendwie sollten sie es zu spüren bekommen.
Am besten im Festnetz und Mobil Bereich.
Festnetz bin ich zum Glück nicht bei der Terrorkom.
Bald sind die Entwicklungsländer fortschrittlicher als wir.
Jetzt in Zeiten von Video on Demand, Steam und Co ne Drosselung einfügen geht ja garnich.
Selbst die kommenden Next Gen Konsolen werden nur noch Online ihren Focus setzten und dann sind Spiele Downloads im Shop die Tagesordnung !


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Von der technischen Seite her bin ich hier in unserem Dörfchen mit 16 MBit/s am maximum. Kabel Deutschland habe ich gerade geprüft, die bieten nur Telefon für meinen Anschluß an. Ich kann sehr zufrieden sein hier 16 MBit/s zu bekommen, ein paar Kilometer weiter gibts teilweise nur 2 MBit/s DSL. Andererseits bekomme ich von den *BIS ZU* 16 MBit/s leider nur 13 MBit/s aus der Leitung raus. Den vollen Preis bezahle ich trotzdem, ich bin also schon beschnitten, demnächst so wies aussieht zusätzlich noch gedrosselt und die T-Com soll noch mehr verlangen dürfen? Ich bezahle schon mehr als bei allen anderen Anbietern, es ist langsam die Grenze erreicht wo die Dreistigkeit dieser Kapitalisten alle noch vorhanden Vorteile überwiegen.



13 MBit ist doch gar nicht so übel  Ich habe jahrelang Alice gehabt in der Hamburger Innenstadt und da hab ich immer "nur" 11 MBit gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2013)

DarkSilencer schrieb:


> Geizig es geht nicht um Geizig, überlege mal ein wenig du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich das T-Kom 100GB für 10 Euro verkauft oder?


 Das kann man doch jetzt noch gar nicht wissen, wieso wird da jetzt schon so gemeckert, wenn man noch keinerlei Details kennt? Die Drosselungen sollen nicht vor 2016 aktiv werden, d.h. dass auch erst dann frühestens Preise usw. für Zusatzvolumen bzw. nen Aufpreis auf eine echte Flat bekannt werden - und dann kann man ja wechseln, wenn es einem nicht passt. Würden 100GB direkt 10€ mehr kosten, dann werden ganz sicher sehr viele Kunden sowieso den Abgang machen, denn wer regelmäßig mit 75 oder 200GB nicht auskommt, der macht 100pro viel mit Videos-Schauen usw, und wird auch weitere 100GB sicher schnell verbrauchen. Ich selber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine echte Flat 10€ mehr kostet als eine "Flat" für Wenignutzer, genau wie ja auch schnelleres Internet 5-15€ mehr kostet als "langsames" - die Frage ist am Ende, wie das im Vergleich mit anderen Anbietern dann aussehen wird: ist es "gefühlt" dann sehr teuer für Vielnutzer, oder ist es eher so, dass Wenignutzer halt gefühlt recht günstig an ihren Anschluss kommen? Davon wird abhängen, wie das Ganze akzeptiert werden wird. 

Aber egal wie es kommt: es gibt genug andere Anbieter, was also soll der ganze Terz? Man hat das Gefühl, als hätten die Leute nur drauf gewartet, auf nen großen Anbieter draufschlagen zu können.




> Wie ich schon zuvor geschrieben habe bin ich schon langjähriger Kunde bei der Telekom aber ich lass mich da nicht so Kastrieren. Ich bezahle für mein 16k Tarif 39 Euro im monat bei mein Kableanbieter bekomme ich dafür ne 64k Leitung, Telefon Flat, Digitales Fernsehn+20HD Sender in Paket und das ohne Drosselung. Würde ich bei der Telekom jetzt das selbe wollen wäre ich bei 60 Euro. Und hätte dann die Drosslung noch drin.


 Ja und? Damit bestätigst Du doch nur, was ich schrieb: du kannst einen anderen Anbieter nehmen, wo ist also das Problem? ^^   Dein Vertrag ist dann wohl auch ne Weile nicht angepasst worden, denn DSL16k kostet an sich schon länger 35€ und nicht 40€. 

Es wird sich allerdings noch zeigen, wie das beim Internet per Kabel werden wird. Wenn da mehr und mehr umsteigen, wird es auch da enger werden. Die normale Technik gibt das auch nicht her, dass dort massenhaft Leute in der gleichen Straße alle grenzenlos vollen Speed haben...  und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Kabelanbieter derzeit Kampfpreise haben, auch damit nicht zu viele Leute in Sachen TV auf SAT wechseln bzw. um SAT-Kunden wieder zurückzugewinnen - kann also gut sein, dass es bei denen finanziell bald auch eng wird und dann ebenfalls Drosselungen oder höhere Preise oder einfach auch "nur" langsamere Leitungen zustande kommen.


----------



## hw1972 (3. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann, in den letzten Tagen wird das ja immer krasser - sind denn manche echt so doof, oder einfach nur hypergeizig und sauer um jeden Cent, den sie vielleicht mehr zahlen werden müssen? Hier (und andernorts) tun ja einige so, als wäre ein 50k-Anschluss ein Bürgerrecht


 
Oh mann. Bitte erst denken dann schreiben. Es wurde schon öfters darüber nachgedacht einen Internetanschluss zum Menschenrecht zu erklären, überleg mal warum.

Mit Geiz hat das auch nichts zu tun, es ist einfach nur ein riesiger Schritt zurück wie in den Neunzigern sein Volumen überwachen zu müssen und irgendwann ist das Internet "alle". Und warum das ganze? Profitgier, und unberechtigt noch dazu, siehe den Link den ich gestern gepostet habe, für den Netzausbau sind jede menge Steuermittel geflossen, wir haben also ALLE dafür bezahlt und jetzt stellt sich die Drosselkom hin und beschränkt ohne sinnvollen Grund und will abkassieren? 

Keine Ahnung wie man sich das noch schönreden kann.

edit:



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine  echte Flat 10€ mehr kostet als eine "Flat" für Wenignutzer, genau wie ja  auch schnelleres Internet 5-15€ mehr kostet als "langsames"


 
Das stimmt schonmal gar nicht. Das was wirklich kosten verursacht ist Netzaus(bzw. auf)bau und Wartung. Wieviel traffic nun darüber läuft wirkt sich höchstens auf die Stromrechnung aus.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2013)

hw1972 schrieb:


> Mit Geiz hat das auch nichts zu tun, es ist einfach nur ein riesiger Schritt zurück wie in den Neunzigern sein Volumen überwachen zu müssen und irgendwann ist das Internet "alle". Und warum das ganze? Profitgier,



na ja, die telekom ist ein börsennotiertes unternehmen. 
was sollte denn auch sonst die triebfeder ihres tuns sein?



> und unberechtigt noch dazu, siehe den Link den ich gestern gepostet habe, für den Netzausbau sind jede menge Steuermittel geflossen, wir haben also ALLE dafür bezahlt und jetzt stellt sich die Drosselkom hin und beschränkt ohne sinnvollen Grund und will abkassieren?



wenn die telekom dazu rein rechtlich gesehen in der lage ist, dann kann man ihr das imho nicht unbedingt vorwerfen.
es wäre dann sache der politik einzuschreiten.


----------



## hw1972 (3. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, die telekom ist ein börsennotiertes unternehmen.
> was sollte denn auch sonst die triebfeder ihres tuns sein?



Komische Logik, das legitimiert quasi alles was im Namen des Kapitals geschieht. 

 Im Recht zu sein heisst nicht dass etwas auch legitim oder angemessen ist.

Wenn sie Geld machen will soll sie bessere Tarife anbieten und /oder Geld in den Netzausbau stecken, was sie nachweisslich nicht macht. Außerdem machen die ja noch anderes Zeug und nicht nur Internet.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2013)

hw1972 schrieb:


> Komische Logik, das legitimiert quasi alles was im Namen des Kapitals geschieht.


 
natürlich - genau das ist doch die (perverse) logik des kapitalismus.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Mai 2013)

"Flatrate-Anspruch auf unbegrenztes Datenvolumen im Internet zu zementieren"

Ja, den Anspruch habe ich und daran ist ja auch nichts falsch. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Politik sollte schleunigst dafür sorgen, dass das zu geltendem Recht wird.

Ich habe beim Fernsehen ja auch das Recht auf unbegrenzte Nutzung. Da schaltet mir mein Kabelanbieter auch nicht nach 100 Stunden im Monat die Kanäle ab, damit nur noch ARD+ZDF empfangen werden können.......


----------



## hw1972 (3. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich - genau das ist doch die (perverse) logik des kapitalismus.


 
Achso meinst du das. Ich hatte das als Rechtfertigungsversuch interpretiert.


----------



## Datamind (3. Mai 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Verbindungsdaten die bei einem Volumentarif anfallen? Wenn nach Volumen abgerechnet wird, dann wird auch schön geloggt zwecks Nachweis der Telekom.
Für den Staat sicherlich besonders interessant, wenn das Gesetz steht hat das Bundeskriminalamt und Zollkriminalamt zur "Abwehr einer konkreten Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit" das Recht die Bestandsdaten bei Providern zu erfragen. Eine Win-Win Situation also...

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Kwengie (3. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann, in den letzten Tagen wird das ja immer krasser - *sind denn manche echt so doof, oder einfach nur hypergeizig und sauer um jeden Cent*, den sie vielleicht mehr zahlen werden müssen? Hier (und andernorts) tun ja einige so, als wäre ein 50k-Anschluss ein Bürgerrecht und künftig ab x GB definitiv Schluss und Basta und aus die Maus - Mensch Leute, es ist nur in den STANDARDtarifen eine Grenze, und selbst da kann man sich bei Bedarf dann für den Rest des Monats mehr Volumen erkaufen - und niemand hält einen davon ab, von vornherein einen unbegrenzten Vertrag zu nehmen - es wird halt nur teurer als wenn man weniger GB braucht, bzw. vlt wird es auch einfach nur nicht noch billiger, obwohl das vlt in 2-3 Jahren normalerweise der Fall gewesen wäre - das ist alles. Ach nein, nicht ganz, eines noch: es geht nur um die Telekom - ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die ganzen Meckerheinis mitbekommen haben, dass wir seit ca 15 Jahren kein TelefonMonopol mehr haben und es auch andere Anbieter gibt... niemand ist von der Telekom abhängig.
> 
> Vor 3-4 Jahren war es auch nicht selbstverständlich war, für um die 30-40€ eine 50k-Flat zu haben, die heute schon viele haben - da hat sich doch auch niemand beschwert, dass schneller = mehr kostet.... warum tun jetzt so viele so, als gehe die Welt unter, nur weil unbegrenztes Surfen vielleicht teurer wird als wenn man weniger GB/Monat braucht???


 


@Herbboy:
*es ist schön und gut, daß Du die Pläne der Telekom verteidigst,* aber ich verbitte mir, daß Du mich als zu doof bezeichnest und ich angeblich geizig sein soll.
Es geht ums Prinzip, daß eine langjährige Flat mit unbegrenztem Datenvolumen plötzlich abgeschafft wird, nur weil eine Firma zu geldgeil geworden ist.


----------



## soranPanoko (3. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die akt. Generation hat jedenfalls alle Daten auf der Disc und ich kenne  keinen Fall, wo man bei einem 360 Spiel (!) ein Day 0 Patch brauchte.


 Ich kann mich an kum eins ohne erinnern  (das letzte von mir war injustice, welches am ersten tag erstmal ein Update wollte; ohn update keine anmeldung in xbox live > kein Onlinemodus)


----------



## Datamind (3. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann, in den letzten Tagen wird das ja immer krasser - sind denn manche echt so doof, oder einfach nur hypergeizig und sauer um jeden Cent, den sie vielleicht mehr zahlen werden müssen? Hier (und andernorts) tun ja einige so, als wäre ein 50k-Anschluss ein Bürgerrecht und künftig ab x GB definitiv Schluss und Basta und aus die Maus - Mensch Leute, es ist nur in den STANDARDtarifen eine Grenze, und selbst da kann man sich bei Bedarf dann für den Rest des Monats mehr Volumen erkaufen - und niemand hält einen davon ab, von vornherein einen unbegrenzten Vertrag zu nehmen - es wird halt nur teurer als wenn man weniger GB braucht, bzw. vlt wird es auch einfach nur nicht noch billiger, obwohl das vlt in 2-3 Jahren normalerweise der Fall gewesen wäre - das ist alles. Ach nein, nicht ganz, eines noch: es geht nur um die Telekom - ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die ganzen Meckerheinis mitbekommen haben, dass wir seit ca 15 Jahren kein TelefonMonopol mehr haben und es auch andere Anbieter gibt... niemand ist von der Telekom abhängig.
> 
> Vor 3-4 Jahren war es auch nicht selbstverständlich war, für um die 30-40€ eine 50k-Flat zu haben, die heute schon viele haben - da hat sich doch auch niemand beschwert, dass schneller = mehr kostet.... warum tun jetzt so viele so, als gehe die Welt unter, nur weil unbegrenztes Surfen vielleicht teurer wird als wenn man weniger GB/Monat braucht???


 

Und wer bezahlt deinen Internetanschluss? Falls du wirklich so großzügig bist und mit den Umständen worüber wir Diskutieren nicht so ganz klar kommst, empfehle ich dir Kunde der Telekom zu werden. Solch spendablen Leute wie du es zu sein scheinst sind dort immer herzlich Willkommen, anstatt hier selber rumzujammern könntest du mal ein bischen mehr Initiative zeigen und deiner Vorbildsfunktion gerecht werden. Oder ist dir das selber zu doof?


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Es geht ums Prinzip, daß eine langjährige Flat mit unbegrenztem Datenvolumen plötzlich abgeschafft wird, nur weil eine Firma zu geldgeil geworden ist.



Das ist eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise.

Mich würden mal Statistiken zur Internetnutzung interessieren. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen daß, ich meien es waren 3% der Internetnutzer irgendwie 90% des Traffics verursachen oder so.

Bei diesen 3% der Nutzer solltest Du Dich eher bedanken. ODer bei Firmen wie Youtube und Co. die sich weigern an die Telekom zu zahlen.

Aus Sicht des normalen Kunden ist natürlich die Telekom der Buhmann. Wenn man nicht weiterdenkt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Herbboy:
> *es ist schön und gut, daß Du die Pläne der Telekom verteidigst,* aber ich verbitte mir, daß Du mich als zu doof bezeichnest und ich angeblich geizig sein soll.


 das hab ich doch gar nicht, ich habe nur gefragt, ob vlt einige zu doof sind, sich mal die Fakten anzuschauen, weil man echt bei vielen Aussagen denken muss, dass die telekom der einzige Anbieter sei UND bei x Gigabyte unwiderruflich schluss sei. Oder ob diese Leute geizig sind - anders kann ICH mir nicht erklären, warum die sich KRASS aufregen, dass ihr Wunsch-Volumen vielleicht in 3-4 Jahren mehr kostet als heute. Dass man sich ärgert und aufregt, dass man evlt mehr zahlen muss als jetzt (das ist ja noch lange nicht klar, vlt wird es ja so oder so billiger, nur halt für die Vieluser nicht so viel billiger wie für Wenig/Normaluser...) ist völlig verständlich. Nur diese Riesenaufregung, als würden jetzt zB die Strom- oder Benzinpreise sich verzehnfachen, finde ich völlig daneben. Deswegen frag ich mich, warum sich manche SO sehr aufregen. 



> Es geht ums Prinzip, daß eine langjährige Flat mit unbegrenztem Datenvolumen plötzlich abgeschafft wird, nur weil eine Firma zu geldgeil geworden ist.


 Wenn Du bedenkst, wie immens und nicht-vorhersehbar der Traffic in den letzten Jahren angestiegen ist und auch sicher weiter ansteigen wird bis 2016, wo ja frühestens eine Drosselung kommt, dann ist es noch lange nicht gesagt, dass es aus "Geldheitheit" ist, sondern es kann in der Tat sein, dass das Netz bei derzeitigem Surfverhalten auf Dauer nicht finanzierbar ist bei den aktuellen Preisen, wenn immer mehr Leute ihren Traffic weiter steigern.

und so oder so: das ist eine Firma und nicht die Heilsarmee, das nennt sich Wettbewerb - niemand zwingt dich, bei der telekom zu bleiben. Ich hab noch nie von so einem "Shitstorm" wie derzeit gehört, nur weil zB der neue VW Golf teurer ist als der alte, oder weil die Bierpreise steigen usw. - und nichts anderes ist hier der Fall: höhere Kosten für die Firma, also steigen die Preise. Dass die Preise nur die, die viel Traffic haben wollen, mehr zahlen, ist an sich sogar viel fairer als wenn die Preise für alle steigen würden, nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Datamind (3. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise.
> 
> Mich würden mal Statistiken zur Internetnutzung interessieren. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen daß, ich meien es waren 3% der Internetnutzer irgendwie 90% des Traffics verursachen oder so.
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich, wer denn sonst. Die Telekom bietet eine Leistung an die der Kunde mit überdurchschnittlich hohen Monatsbeiträgen quittieren darf. Dafür darf man doch mal was erwarten oder meinst du nicht? Wenn ich als Kunde in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten gerate wird kurzer Prozess gemacht. Mir geht es aber vielmehr um die Leistung/Service den ich derzeit in Anspruch nehme. Wenn ich in einem Gastronomiebetrieb "All you can eat" anbiete, dann sollte auch dementsprechend gehandelt werden und nicht nach dem 3 Teller das Stoppschild. Was für Heuchler, Kunde ist König bzw. war es mal in einer verblühten Gesellschaft...


----------



## LordCrash (3. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise.
> 
> Mich würden mal Statistiken zur Internetnutzung interessieren. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen daß, ich meien es waren 3% der Internetnutzer irgendwie 90% des Traffics verursachen oder so.
> 
> ...


90% des Internets bestehen aus Pornografie. Porno = Traffic......  


@ Herbboy
GEIZIG? In anderen europäischen Ländern lacht man sich jetzt schon über die deutschen Apothekenpreis für Internet und Mobilfunk tot. In Österreich bekommt man z.B. eine Handyflat in alle Netze+Internetflat für unter 10 Euro. In Norwegen usw. sind Internetgeschwindigkeiten von 100Mbit Standard und für ca. 20€ in der Flat zu haben.....

Also immer man schön auf dem Teppich bleiben. Was die Telekom hier vorhat, ist eine erneute Abzocke des Kunden, mit der man das eigene Mismanagment überdecken will.....


----------



## Datamind (3. Mai 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 90% des Internets bestehen aus Pornografie. Porno = Traffic......


 
Aber dafür gibts doch Websperren  nur sind die Pornotraffic User so raffiniert und springen glatt drüber... da hilft nur noch drosseln bis der Arzt kommt, oder die Besinnung


----------



## alu355 (4. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen daß, ich meien es waren 3% der Internetnutzer irgendwie 90% des Traffics verursachen oder so.
> Bei diesen 3% der Nutzer solltest Du Dich eher bedanken. ODer bei Firmen wie Youtube und Co. die sich weigern an die Telekom zu zahlen.
> Aus Sicht des normalen Kunden ist natürlich die Telekom der Buhmann. Wenn man nicht weiterdenkt.



Irgendwo, möglicherweise, irgendwie habe ich oder auch nicht vielleicht doch gehört/gelesen/geträumt das Lieschen Müller die Frau des Sohnes der Nachbarin derer Freund vom Telekommitarbeiter die krassen Fakten bekommen hat!
Echt hunderttausendprozentig oder vielleicht doch nicht sind 3% Schuld an 90% der Ausscheidung aller Biogase oder wars vielleicht doch Traffic?

Diese "Zahlen" sind von der Propagandaabteilung der Telekomiker - transparent einsehbar sind diese Behauptungen natürlich nicht.
Übermorgen wird man auch verlautbaren, das 90% aller Verbrechen von gehbehinderten Blinden verübt werden, auf Nachfrage kommt dann auch "äh Statistikerhebung einsehen du nix dürfe."


----------



## alu355 (4. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es wird sich allerdings noch zeigen, wie das beim Internet per Kabel werden wird. Wenn da mehr und mehr umsteigen, wird es auch da enger werden. Die normale Technik gibt das auch nicht her, dass dort massenhaft Leute in der gleichen Straße alle grenzenlos vollen Speed haben...  und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Kabelanbieter derzeit Kampfpreise haben, auch damit nicht zu viele Leute in Sachen TV auf SAT wechseln bzw. um SAT-Kunden wieder zurückzugewinnen - kann also gut sein, dass es bei denen finanziell bald auch eng wird und dann ebenfalls Drosselungen oder höhere Preise oder einfach auch "nur" langsamere Leitungen zustande kommen.



Ähem. 
"Technisch" möglich - ohne nennenswerten Mehraufwand sind 400 Mbit/s.
Wenn sie bei EuroDOCSIS 3.0 auch mal die Ausweitung des Frequenzbereichs im TV-Kabelnetz von 862 MHz auf 1 GHz ausführen, gibts auch höhere Datenraten - von Backbones will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Auch die "Kampfpreise" gibts schon lange nicht mehr.
Hätte könnte wollte denke...ne.

In der Verwandtschaft dafür gesorgt, daß 5 weitere den Telekomikern den Rücken kehren.
Herrlich.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Mai 2013)

Die Angaben von der Telekom waren, dass 3% der Nutzer 30% des Datenverkehrs verursachen.

Die können das natürlich so machen, allerdings sollte der Verbraucherschutz dafür sorgen, dass das dann nicht mehr als eine Flatrate angeboten oder beworben werden darf, da es schlicht keine mehr sein wird.

EDIT: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte hier jemand auf das Problem mit der Drosselung bei YouTube hingewiesen, hier wird eine Umgehungsmöglichkeit aufgezeigt.
http://www.pcgames.de/Youtube-Thema-163920/News/Youtube-laedt-langsam-Tipps-fuer-schnellere-Ladezeiten-bei-Videos-1067649/


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die können das natürlich so machen, allerdings sollte der Verbraucherschutz dafür sorgen, dass das dann nicht mehr als eine Flatrate angeboten oder beworben werden darf, da es schlicht keine mehr sein wird.


 
na ja, irgendwie ja schon.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, irgendwie ja schon.


Wenn mit einer Flatrate für VDSL geworben wird, dann erwarte zumindest ich dass ich durch das entrichten dieses Pauschaltarifs auch VDSL bekomme.

Ansonsten ist es eben keine VDSL Flatrate, sondern die müssten dies dann halt mit einer 2Mbit-50Mbit Flatrate angeben.

Zum Glück sieht dass der Verbraucherschutz ähnlich wie ich.
Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Weltverbrauchertag 2013 Flatrates - begrenzte Pakete statt Pauschaltarife Verbraucherzentrale NRW mahnt Telefonanbieter ab


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn mit einer Flatrate für VDSL geworben wird, dann erwarte zumindest ich dass ich durch das entrichten dieses Pauschaltarifs auch VDSL bekomme.
> 
> Ansonsten ist es eben keine VDSL Flatrate, sondern die müssten dies dann halt mit einer 2Mbit-50Mbit Flatrate angeben.
> 
> ...



das ist ja jetzt eine reine formulierungsfrage. 
dann heißts halt ab sofort nur noch internet-flatrate und schon stimmts wieder. 

egal wie man zu der sache steht: nicht vorwerfen kann man der telekom imho, dass sie ein falsches spiel mit den verbrauchern spielen würde und mit ihren plänen hinterm berg halten würde.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist ja jetzt eine reine formulierungsfrage.
> dann heißts halt ab sofort nur noch internet-flatrate und schon stimmts wieder.


Ich habe da einen innovativen Vorschlag, nämlich nachdem benennen was es ist, wie z. B. eine VDSL-Flatrate mit Volumenlimit.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Mai 2013)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage.

Wenn angeblich irgendwelche 3% für einen sehr hohen Traffic verantwortlich sind,
warum bekommen dann die 3% nicht so eine Vertragsänderung? 

Ich mein die können doch bei jedem nachsehen wie hoch der tägliche/monatliche Traffic
ist.

Früher wurde man bei 1und1 mit irgendwelchen 100 - 150 € weitergeschickt weil man zu viel Traffic
verursacht hat.
Bei Telekom hab ich das Gefühl dass sie die heutige Internetabhängigkeit 
jetzt wieder mit irgendwelchen Volumentarifen ausnutzen möchten
und dabei eher auf die 97% schauen statt auf die eigentlichen "böööösen" 3%


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also ich nutze seit ein paar Jahren Kabel Deutschland und kann mcih nicht beklagen. Okay, während des letzten Jahres waren bei mir (Hamburg Barmbek) Ausbauarbeiten; da hatte ich tagsüber ecth ne lahme Leitung; allerdings habe ich dafür auch weniger gezahlt. Seit dem die Arbeiten fertig sind habe ich wieder volle 100 MBit.


 
Bin auch vollkommen zufrieden mit Kabel D und hab 32k effektive 30k permanent
und hatte lediglich im ersten Jahr den ein oder anderen Ausfall der aber keine 30 Minuten gedauert hat.

Pings liegen auch unter 25.
Das einzige was mich etwas sauer aufstößt ist die Geschwindigkeit bei Youtube. Die ist soo
extrem launisch und momentan krieg ich kaum 720p Videos ordentlich geladen.
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Die Werbung ist bei mir quasi zu 99% gar nicht vorhanden.

Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit 100k?
Ich denke schon etwas länger über 100k nach nur leider hab ich Angst dass
ich nicht in die Nähe der 100k komme und die Pings sich verschlechtern.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Mai 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bin auch vollkommen zufrieden mit Kabel D und hab 32k effektive 30k permanent
> und hatte lediglich im ersten Jahr den ein oder anderen Ausfall der aber keine 30 Minuten gedauert hat.
> 
> Pings liegen auch unter 25.
> ...



Schon mal das hier versucht?
Youtube beschleunigen: Wenn Videos langsam laden, kann ein Trick helfen - Jetzt mit Video!


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Mai 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon mal das hier versucht?
> Youtube beschleunigen: Wenn Videos langsam laden, kann ein Trick helfen - Jetzt mit Video!


 
Ich hab es ausgeführt und werde die nächsten Tage und Wochen mal beobachten.
Lustig ist ja eigentlich dass ich Kabel D jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren habe und erst in den letzten Wochen
die furchtbare Geschwindigkeit auf Youtube aufgetaucht ist.

Es war auch teilweise von Video zu Video extrem unterschiedlich und total instabil.

Trotzdem danke dass du mich an diesen Tipp erinnert hast.


----------



## Vordack (7. Mai 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit 100k?
> Ich denke schon etwas länger über 100k nach nur leider hab ich Angst dass
> ich nicht in die Nähe der 100k komme und die Pings sich verschlechtern.



Pings gut, Geschwindigkeit nach Abschluss der Ausbauarbeiten konstant über 70. Meisstens bin ich über 90, gestern habe ich nachgesehen und da war es 7x. Aber ob ich für 50 GB 10 Minuten mehr brauche oder nicht ist mir egal 

Ach ja, Videos sind überall Butterweich.


----------



## Kwengie (8. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das hab ich doch gar nicht, ich habe nur gefragt, ob vlt einige zu doof sind, sich mal die Fakten anzuschauen, weil man echt bei vielen Aussagen denken muss, dass die telekom der einzige Anbieter sei UND bei x Gigabyte unwiderruflich schluss sei. Oder ob diese Leute geizig sind - anders kann ICH mir nicht erklären, warum die sich KRASS aufregen, dass ihr Wunsch-Volumen vielleicht in 3-4 Jahren mehr kostet als heute. Dass man sich ärgert und aufregt, dass man evlt mehr zahlen muss als jetzt (das ist ja noch lange nicht klar, vlt wird es ja so oder so billiger, nur halt für die Vieluser nicht so viel billiger wie für Wenig/Normaluser...) ist völlig verständlich. Nur diese Riesenaufregung, als würden jetzt zB die Strom- oder Benzinpreise sich verzehnfachen, finde ich völlig daneben. Deswegen frag ich mich, warum sich manche SO sehr aufregen.
> 
> Wenn Du bedenkst, wie immens und nicht-vorhersehbar der Traffic in den letzten Jahren angestiegen ist und auch sicher weiter ansteigen wird bis 2016, wo ja frühestens eine Drosselung kommt, dann ist es noch lange nicht gesagt, dass es aus "Geldheitheit" ist, sondern es kann in der Tat sein, dass das Netz bei derzeitigem Surfverhalten auf Dauer nicht finanzierbar ist bei den aktuellen Preisen, wenn immer mehr Leute ihren Traffic weiter steigern.
> 
> und so oder so: das ist eine Firma und nicht die Heilsarmee, das nennt sich Wettbewerb - niemand zwingt dich, bei der telekom zu bleiben. Ich hab noch nie von so einem "Shitstorm" wie derzeit gehört, nur weil zB der neue VW Golf teurer ist als der alte, oder weil die Bierpreise steigen usw. - und nichts anderes ist hier der Fall: höhere Kosten für die Firma, also steigen die Preise. Dass die Preise nur die, die viel Traffic haben wollen, mehr zahlen, ist an sich sogar viel fairer als wenn die Preise für alle steigen würden, nur so nebenbei.


 
also kannst Du es mit nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich halb Deutschland aufregt und Datenschützer der Telekom eine Abmahnung zukommen haben lassen.

Es geht doch darum,
daß, wenn die Telekom ihr Vorhaben 2018 wahr macht, dann werden mit Sicherheit andere Anbieter folgen. Dies wird eine Zeit dauern.
Als Unternehmer wäre man doch schön blöd, wenn man sich leicht verdientes Geld entgehen lassen würde und wenn alle Telekommunikationsfirmen in Deutschland an einem Strang ziehen, sind wir im Zeitalter der Internetsteinzeit wieder angekommen.

Da Du die Vielsurfer sowie die Wenigsurfer nennst, so möchte ich Dir sagen, daß sich die Vielsurfer vor Jahren eine Flat zugelegt haben, weil das bisherige Tarifkonzept einfach zu teuer geworden wäre. Jetzt kommst Du an und verlangst, weil Du als sogenannter WenigSurfer Dir endlich eine Flat zugelegt hast, daß Du es nicht gerecht findest, daß Du ebenfalls für die Flat soviel Kohle zahlen mußt wie die VielSurfer.
Warum hast Du Dir denn als sogenannter WenigSurfer überhaupt eine Flat zugelegt?

Und mit Deinen Beispielen vergleichst Du Äpfel mit Birnen, denn ich kann auch nicht ankommen und verlangen, daß ich als WenigRaucher für eine Schachtel Zigaretten dementsprechend weniger zahle als die Vielraucher. Anbei ich bin leidenschaftlicher!!! Nichtraucher!


@Vordack:
Du vergißt die Gamer unter uns, die unter anderem ihre Spiele digital von Steam und Origin beziehen. Auch vergißt Du, daß die Updates im Gegensatz zu früher viel größer und umfangreicher sind und heutige Spiele kommen schon fehlerbehaftet in den Laden. Sagt Dir der Releasetag-Patch etwas? Obwohl Du eine gekaufte Version installiert hast, darfst Du Dir noch den Day-One-Patch, der unter Umständen mächtig groß ist, herunterladen?


Warum kommt Ihr an und findet das noch gut und gerecht, was die Telekom vorhat, obwohl die Flat für Vielsurfer/ Gamer gedacht war? 




> Wenn Du bedenkst, wie immens und nicht-vorhersehbar der Traffic in den letzten Jahren angestiegen ist und auch sicher weiter ansteigen wird bis 2016, wo ja frühestens eine Drosselung kommt, dann ist es noch lange nicht gesagt, dass es aus "Geldheitheit" ist, sondern es kann in der Tat sein, dass das Netz bei derzeitigem Surfverhalten auf Dauer nicht finanzierbar ist bei den aktuellen Preisen, wenn immer mehr Leute ihren Traffic weiter steigern.


... halte ich nur für ein vorgeschobenes Argument, um dies zu rechtfertigen.
Das Netz muß dementsprechend ausgelegt sein und wenn nötig, muß neue Technik zum Einsatz kommen und die alte ersetzen.
Das Zusatzkürzel AG ist das Übel.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Mai 2013)

Naja meiner Meinug nach war das doch abzusehen, schaut euch doch mal im Netz um, Die meisten Spiele werden heute über ne Plattform betrieben, ob es nun nötig wäre oder nicht,genauso die Installation,auch beim Kauf einer CD oder DVD, Videos sind Heute 10 mal größer vom Volumen und und und. Das da nun mal einer sagt es geht so nicht mehr weiter ist doch ganz klar.Dann ist jeder Mist heute mit dem Internet verbunden usw.
Mich freut das auch ein wenig wenn ich ehrlich bin,gerade für die Digital Download Jünger unter den Spielern die immer alles gut fanden und das alle ja doof sind die nicht dauerhaft online sein wollen und Spiele auf Datenträger lieber kaufen usw.

Vielleicht führt das ganze dann wieder dazu das Spiele nicht 25 Updates im Monat bekommen und nicht alles nur noch digital gekauft  werden kann. Von daher lasse ich das ganze mal auf mich zukommen. Auf jeden Fall wird der ein oder andere in Zukunft sich zweimal überlegen wie oft und welche Spiele er Digital kauft. Ich denke das wird sich auch auf die Spiele und deren Vertreib auswirken. Von meiner Seite kann ich nur sagen ,hoffentlich ziehen alle nach und die Telekom gewinnt.
Bei normalen Online Spielen merkt man das eh nicht,mit dem neuen Tarif kommt man auf 2,5Gb am Tag und die kann man wohl nicht durch MP Spielen verbraten. Ich hab es noch nicht geschafft mit den Spielen die ich hab.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Mai 2013)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute auch gerne regelmäßig Videos und Streams in FullHD schauen, z.B. auf Youtube oder bei IP TV Anbietern? Wenn ich Google wäre, würde ich sofort Klage gegen dieses Vorhaben der Telekom einreichen, weil es klar den Zugang der Kunden zum Angebot auf Youtube usw. begrenzt.

Ich persönlich habe z.B. alleine in diesem Monat schon einen Downstream von über 100GB. Letzten Monat waren es über 250GB.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute auch gerne regelmäßig Videos und Streams in FullHD schauen, z.B. auf Youtube oder bei IP TV Anbietern? Wenn ich Google wäre, würde ich sofort Klage gegen dieses Vorhaben der Telekom einreichen, weil es klar den Zugang der Kunden zum Angebot auf Youtube usw. begrenzt.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe z.B. alleine in diesem Monat schon einen Downstream von über 100GB. Letzten Monat waren es über 250GB.


 
Schon mal daran gedacht daß google.de die Kosten die die Kunden haben tragen könnte, sich aber dazu weigert?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht daß google.de die Kosten die die Kunden haben tragen könnte, sich aber dazu weigert?


 So siehts aus ... schlussendlich ist doch der ganze Streit entbrannt, weil die Inhaltsanbieter wie eben Google für die Einspeisung kein Geld bezahlen wollen. Klar ist das Argument der Telekom relativ schnell durchschaubar, natürlich sind die Kosten für die Telekom pro GB gering, wir reden hier von Centbeträge pro GB.

Aber der Telekom ist relativ schnell klar geworden, dass sie anders kein Geld verdient bzw. verdienen kann.


----------



## Kwengie (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht daß google.de die Kosten die die Kunden haben tragen könnte, sich aber dazu weigert?


 
schon mal daran gedacht, daß so eine Behauptung auch mal mit fundierten Quellen belegt werden kann?
Sorry,
aber diese Äußerung von Dir betrachte ich als heiße Luft.

... wie schauts eigentlich mit der Gema aus? Einige Videos kann man als Deutscher ja gar nicht schauen...


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, daß so eine Behauptung auch mal mit fundierten Quellen belegt werden kann?
> Sorry,
> aber diese Äußerung von Dir betrachte ich als heiße Luft.



Dann rescherchiere mal mit google. Ih dachte so viel bekommt man mit wenn man sich heir rum treibt.

Nur mal nach 1 Min. googlen, Dir zu liebe  Deutsche Telekom: Wenn Youtube zahlt, wird es nicht gedrosselt - Golem.de


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, daß so eine Behauptung auch mal mit fundierten Quellen belegt werden kann?
> Sorry,
> aber diese Äußerung von Dir betrachte ich als heiße Luft.
> 
> ... wie schauts eigentlich mit der Gema aus? Einige Videos kann man als Deutscher ja gar nicht schauen...


 Wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen wie heiße Luft. 

Übrigens ist der Part mit der Gema und Google auch wieder so eine Geschichte, auch hier trägt Google eine Mitschuld, das die Sache so eskaliert ist.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Wer genug vom meckern müde wird kann ja mal reinschauen 

Telekom: Neue Flatrates ohne Drosselung geplant - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2013)

Oha ... 

_"Wir wollen auch in Zukunft Flatrates anbieten." Diese Flatrates für Intensivnutzer, die ein unbegrenztes Datenvolumen beinhalten, würden "dann aber auch ein paar Euro teurer sein - aus heutiger Sicht zwischen 10 und 20 Euro im Monat."
Quelle: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom bietet weiter Flatrates an, aber teurer - Golem.de

_Also unter "ein paar Euro teurer" stell ich mir keine 20 EUR vor. 

Würden wir hier von ~5 EUR / Monat reden, hätte ich kein Problem damit so eine Option aktiv auszuwählen. Aber 20 EUR bei einem regulären Anschlusspreis von ~45 EUR sind schon harter Tobak.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Oha ...
> 
> _"Wir wollen auch in Zukunft Flatrates anbieten." Diese Flatrates für Intensivnutzer, die ein unbegrenztes Datenvolumen beinhalten, würden "dann aber auch ein paar Euro teurer sein - aus heutiger Sicht zwischen 10 und 20 Euro im Monat."
> Quelle: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom bietet weiter Flatrates an, aber teurer - Golem.de
> ...


 
Quasi der gleiche Text den ich eben zitierte. LOL 

Denke an das Ende 





> Zu den genauen Preisen für die "Ent-Drosselung" könne sich der Netzbetreiber noch nicht äußern.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Mai 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute auch gerne regelmäßig Videos und Streams in FullHD schauen, z.B. auf Youtube oder bei IP TV Anbietern?
> Ich persönlich habe z.B. alleine in diesem Monat schon einen Downstream von über 100GB. Letzten Monat waren es über 250GB.



Ja können sie doch auch weiterhin machen, es wird ja nicht verboten, einzig wird es für die Leute teurer. Wenn du viel mit dem Auto Fährst zahlst du auch mehr. Da regt sich auch keiner auf. Und das Datenvolumen ist nun mal in den letzten Jahren immer höher geworden. Warum gibt man der Telekom nicht das recht sich daran anzupassen? 
Die meisten Kunden werden keinen unterscheid merken oder müssen ihr verhalten ändern und die die es merken, ja die werden nun halt zur Kasse gebeten. Ihr macht alle so als wenn man sich enorm einschränken müsste wenn man "NUR" 75GB im Monat hat, zumal ihr danach ja immer noch Online sein könnt, nur langsamer.


----------

